# BHOOTS (Ghosts) And PRETS (Demons) In GURBANI ? Must We THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 26, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

Almost daily I come across "Sikhs" who tell me they have so much shardha in Gurbani..they beleive every single word of Gurbani..and this tells them that there are BHOOTS and PRETS.( also YUGS and Reincarnations..84 lakh joons and  jamraaj and chitragupts..and and ..and..)   I ask them..Have you really studied Gurbani ?? or just read gurbani..superficially... 
The Difficulty and problem stems from the fact that we Sikhs always proclaim that GURU NANAK began a NEW RELIGION...a NEW system of THOUGHT...a Brand New Philosophy...etc etc BUT then we put on the Same old "spectacles" of Brahminism/vedas/purans...when we attempt to "look" at GURMATT Philosphy espoused in GURBANI. The "technique" Guru Ji used in Wriiting Gurbani is called PRODAWAAD...USE the "same old words" that already well known..BUT GIVE them NEW MEANINGS in line with the NEW GURMATT PHILOSOPHY.  Thus we have mention of YUGS, REINCARNATION, BHOOTS, PRETS, 84 Lakh Joons etc etc..ALL these are used just as EXAMPLES..UDHARANS ONLY....to explain the new GURMATT. we cannot see the new gurmatt if we continue to BORROW the Brahmins" spectacles to see what Guru Ji wrote. WHY DID GURU JI THROW WATER at HARDWAAR ?? Does this Mean that We MUST also "THROW WATER" ?? Guru Ji is clearly THROWING WATER...But to TEACH his NEW GURMATT PHILOSOPHY....that THROWING WATER is a useless act...and even IF GURU JI also threw water..we are NOT to DO IT anymore after we read and understand GURBANI. 

Lets see what are the BHOOTS and PRETS mentioned in Gurbani..
1.Page 289..SGGS   "Saar BHOOT seh Har ka nao sehaj subhai nanak gun gao..... Here "BHOOT" is used for MATERIAL THINGS
2.Page 1202 SGGS  "Kart buraee manas te chhapaee, Sathi BHOOT bhavaan"...          Here BHOOT is TIME
3. Page 714 SGGS   "Bhasma bhoot hoa khin bheetr Keea aapna paiya.."                    Here BHOOT is BODY
4. Page 839 SGGS   " Panchmee panch BHOOT betala, aap agochar purakh nirala"     Here BHOOT is Panch tatt Five Tatts
5. Page 1031 SGGS. " Dundar dhoot Bhoot bhehaleh,khinchotan kareh bheetaleh." Here BHOOT is used for VISHA VIKAARS
6. Page 513 SGGS   " Maiya moh PRET hai, Kaam Krodh hankaara.."   Here BHOOT PRET is MAYA..kaam, krodh,,hankaar
7. Page 890 SGGS.  " Pasu pret mugadh te bureetiseh na bujheh jin eh siree..."   Here BHOOT is for HUMAN BODY
8. Page 224 SGGS.  "Kar kirpa rakhoh ravaleh..bin bujheh pasu paiyeah betaleh.." GIANHEEN..those without KNOWLEDGE are 
                                                                                                                       BHOOTS
9. Page 311 SGGS.." Sach sacha jineh na sevaiah se MANMUKH moorrh BETaleh.."  here the MANMUKH is the BHOOT
10. Page 149.SGGS " Navoh bhoolah jag phireh betalia.."  Here the WORLD is BHOOT
11. Page 556 SGGS ." kali andhar nanaka jinah da autaar..PUTT jnoora dhee janoree Joru jinah da sikdaar..Here the FAMILY is BHOOT
12. Page 1374 SGGS " Kabir ja ghar saadh na seviah...Har kee seva nahin..se ghar marthakh sarkheh  BHOOT baseh tin maheh... 
                                                                                              People WITHOUT any GUNN...are like "Houses with BHOOTS"
13. Page 802 SGGS.."Pasu pret mugadh ko tareh pahan paar utareh.. nanak dass teri sarnaii sada sada balihareh...Here GURU has the 
                                                        ability to Make "BHOOTS" ( those without Gunn, Knowledge etc) into GOOD HUMAN BEINGS
14. Page323 SGGS.." Pretoh kettan devta tin karneh hareh.. sabhe SIKH swarean  Prabh kaaj swareh.." Guru has the ability to make 
                                   Bhoot like Bad Human Beings into GOOD Angel like Devtas
15. Page 706.SGGS " Har bhagat bhav heenangNanak PRABH bisrteh preteh..." PRET is one who has forgotten Name of GOD

 Only Prof sahib Singh ji in His Guru Garanth Darpan has stepped out of the BRAHMIN LKEER ( line of CONTROL) and doen justice to Gurbani aarths...all others have doen these arrths by remaining firmly TIED DOWN to Brahminic/Vedic Thoughts and Rituals..and our so callaed DERAWADEE SANTS and SAADHS and even Taksali Gyanis are lakeer de fkeer..makee te makhee maree jaan walleh..who mindlessly keep repeating these "bhoot bhoot" when GURBANI is s ayign the Direct OPPOSITE of what they preach...and keep pushing the unwary sikh towards the deep ocean of Hinduism and its bhoot prets and 33 krorr devtas and such myths... 
Actually there are no Bhoot Pret Joonis...there is not a single tuk of Gurbani that declares that such a BHOOT pret can enter a Human Body and take possesiion of it..all such are MANSAK Sicknesses..sickness of the MIND and should be treated as such by medical professionals...not akhautee saadhs and sants reading gurbani over glasses of water and sprinkling them over such mentally disturbed persons.. 
  Har ke naam heen BETAAL..Jeta karan karavan teta  Sabh bandhan Janjaal..and also.....Koi Kaheh BHOOTNA  koi BETALLA.... if such a Modern SAADH-SANT say from baba Wadbhag Singh Dera had come across GURU NANAK JI...he would have sat down to take out "Guru nanak Ji's BHOOT also...because Guru Ji declares ..People call me Bhootna, betalla..so whose "bhoot" is in GURU NANAK JI ??   Gurbani clearly declares that humans who dont have Naam, gunns, good deeds, knowledge of God are the BHOOTS in HUMAN FORM... 

a small story. A man approached Guru Gobind Singh ji and pleaded that he saw BHOOTS/PRETS..and was frightened. Guru Ji asked him..  Have you taken Khandeh batte dee Pahul..Do you Do Nitnem...Do you read Gurbani Paath... and he repleid NO Guru Ji. Guru Ji then replied..to me YOU are the BHOOT/PRET...for without the Naam of Gurbani a Human is BHOOT/PRET. Any human who is not having love of God in him, does bad things, cannot see God in everyone...is a Living BHOOT/PRET..and GURBANI hs the Power to make such a bhoot into a good Human being. NO "DEAD" person can enter into any living human...so dont fall for that saadh/Sant/Tantrik trick to relieve you of your money...and SANITY and PEACE of MIND. 

Jarnail Singh Gyani "Arshi"



The Following Comment was posted by Respected Prof devinder Singh ji Chahal....

:"...Mr Jarnail Singh Arshi Giani Ji has explained wonderfully that  in all the phrases quoted by him the word’ Bhoot’ and ‘Pret’ have been used by Gurus  as metaphors to convey their philosophy. According to Nanakian Philosophy embodied in the Bani of Guru Nanak the so-called Soul does not go into reincarnation of 8.4 million life-cycles or into the Bhoot or prêt form.. There is no such thing in this universe.

It is very important for the Sikhs to first understand the ‘Nanakian Methodology’ used by Guru Nanak and other Sikh Gurus to write their Bani. One of the various methods used by the Gurus is that they have used ALLEGORIES, METAPHORS, AND SIMILES extensively to convey their philosophy.  As soon as one understands Nanakian Methodology it would be much easier to interpret Gurbani in its real perspective.

One can read about it on the following site:

Nanakian Methodology
http://www.iuscanada.com/journal/articles/nanakianMethodology.pdf


For more articles on scientific and logical interpretations of Gurbani go to the following Net:
www.iuscanada.com


_*Prof Devinder Singh Chahal, PhD*_
Institute for Understanding Sikhism
4418 Martin-Plouffe
Laval, Quebec, Canada
H7W 5L9
Phone: 450-681-1254


----------



## Arvind (May 26, 2006)

*Re: BHOOTS and PRETS in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR ??*

Thanks for a refreshing perpective Gyani ji.

Gyani ji, what is meaning of following tuk in Sukhmani Sahib?
"Kayee kot jakh kinnar pisach Kayee kot bhoot pret shookar mirgach" Guru Sahib Ang 276

Regards.


----------



## simpy (May 26, 2006)

*Re: BHOOTS and PRETS in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR ??*



			
				Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> all such are MANSAK Sicknesses..sickness of the MIND and should be treated as such by medical professionals...not akhautee saadhs and sants reading gurbani over glasses of water and sprinkling them over such mentally disturbed persons..


 

Respected Veer Gyani Jarnail Singh Ji,

You are right, these people are struck with Multiple Personality Disorder kind of things, and can be effectively treated by medication and psychiatric help.

As far as these akhautee Sadh Sants are, they are always after money and play with people's simple mindedness.


Naam Simran can help people with such disorders, for which a very devotional mindset is needed.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 27, 2006)

*Re: BHOOTS and PRETS in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR ??*

Gurfateh
There is verse from Bhagat Namdev Ji which talks that person who is after house will be reborn as ghost.

Say another verse from Ninth master,when this sprit will levae the body wfe will run away from you calling you Ghost Ghost!.

If we have sprit in us as per Gurmat then it may leave our body and that sprit(not the soul) could be felt by senstive person mostly non bleiver.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 28, 2006)

*Re: BHOOTS and PRETS in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR ??*



			
				Arvind said:
			
		

> Thanks for a refreshing perpective Gyani ji.
> 
> Gyani ji, what is meaning of following tuk in Sukhmani Sahib?
> "Kayee kot jakh kinnar pisach Kayee kot bhoot pret shookar mirgach" Guru Sahib Ang 276
> ...


 
Waheguru Ji ka khlasa waheguru ji ki fateh Arvind Jio,

This Tuk simply means that Guru Ji is warning us that those who live like "BHOOTS and PRETS"....without Naam japp and in the world of MAYA...then a KOT ( many millions) of Janams will NOT save them ....Merger into Waheguru..will NOT happen...MERGER..Pavan meh pavan..jal meh jal..jyot me JYOT ral giya is the Ultimate Aim of the HUMAN JANAM...

ALL those Naam Sakhneh ( empty of Naam) persons are living ghosts....prets who have human faces..but NO SOUL of humanity, love of waheguru, humility, Love of humanity..all the attributes which GURBANi and Nitnem are supposed to Fortify us and result in Merger with waheguru..

We can see many such persons...and they will be reborn as..or whatever..since they have WASTED this valuable chance..Gobind Milan kee eh teri Barria,,,ONLY one chance at the "Jackpot"...as you know once a machine pays a jackpot....it never comes again that soon....lets not make our jackpot a waste

Guru teg bahdur Jis Bani..ref Vijaydeeps messgae elsewhere is also stating  aFACT...that when we DIE..even the Loved ones who promised to "die" with US..actually DONT do any such thing but cry Bhoot Bhoot and make an effort to get our body out of the house as fast as possible.

GURBANI came to us in HUMAN FORM...in LANGUAGE used by HUMANS...written on Paper in Ink for HUMANS...Taught to us in HUMAN FORM by Gods Messengers...it is clear that GURBANI is BRAHM VICHAAR for the HUMAN FORM....it has nothing to do with metaphysical ghosts bhoots prets blood sucking vampirtes, were wolves , Satanic possession, etc etc..IT is the Ultimate FORMULA for the HUMAN FORM to Grab the opportunity and MERGE with WAHEGURU.

Hope this answers your query. Please dont hesitate to ask many more..

Sincerely

Jarnail singh gyani


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 28, 2006)

Gurfateh
Yes das did read one verse often refered by Sant Singh Ji Maskeen.

Son is Jinnorha(Ginnie type).

He said that it may means that in wrong people,wrong spirit take birth.Perhpas he meant that wrong people further have wrong ofspring due to wrong habits.
anway das has seen those people suffering f\more from ghosts,occult or say evil eye(Nazer),who have done no devotion in life and had evil conduct.

may be it is thier gult contiousness which comes like ghost.But still till scince reaches to solve hypothicaltion of para normal,das can not make a view on that.


----------



## Arvind (May 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone and Gyani ji. I see the point you expressed.

One more thing, I heard about is "Shaheed Singhaa'n da Pehraa" ... What is that all about?


----------



## Randip Singh (May 28, 2006)

I had a massive debate with someone about this....who said bhoots and prets were a reality....I said no it was a metaphor...........the person said NO it was a reality...........I said ok Guru ji said God made men of clay too (see my footnote)......therefore we are made of clay....to which the person replied this was a metaphor......... 


.......there are a some great lunatics around who call themselves Sikhs


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 29, 2006)

Is the following pankti in SGGS used as metaphor.
 Is dehi ko simrai daiv so dehi bhaj har ki saiv.SGGS 1159.7 
Regards Sahni Mohinder


----------



## max314 (May 29, 2006)

I've maintained this for some time.

The literal manifestation of metphors turns Sikkhism into another form of Hinduism.

There would be no point in Guru Nanak rejecting the paganistic qualities of Hinduism just to substitute it with another form of the same thing.


----------



## singh376 (Jun 1, 2006)

very well explained....thank you very much. i am sure it is going to be an eye opener for lot of sikhs..........


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 1, 2006)

Gurfateh

Shaheed is that sort of the Singh,who is dead but not salvaged and his/her spirit is used to help people by Akal.

But thing here is that people have started to do Shaheed worship and even made ghost of those people ,who were salveged while being alive.concpet of Shheed may by from concpet of Beers or Veers coming in us from Hindus.

so no need to follow any fake person,who takes us after dead then taking us after Akal.


----------



## Arvind (Jun 2, 2006)

vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> But thing here is that people have started to do Shaheed worship and even made ghost of those people ,who were salveged while being alive.concpet of Shheed may by from concpet of Beers or Veers coming in us from Hindus.
> 
> so no need to follow any fake person,who takes us after dead then taking us after Akal.


Veer ji, we are not talking about above. Question raised is: Whether Bhoot/Pret or shall I say Spirits exist or not. Is there anything like Atma? If Atma is there, then perhaps that could be of two kinds - good and bad. this leads to bad spirit being called bhoot/pret. so question is whether bhoot/pret exists.

Another perspective is when we say Jot of a human body, probably one means the Atma or spirit of a person. 

Above all are questions which keep on getting in me... this doesnt mean I believe in this theory. Looking forward to response from learned members here.

Regards.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 2, 2006)

Gurfateh

We belive in tranmigration of sprit from one body into another(at one level of understanding but this is also not absoute).so there could be some time there before going from one body into another.

so in that time some good or bad things can be done by spirits.Das anyway thinks that there could be spirits.As sictists also have not totaly ruled them out as yet.


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 2, 2006)

Arvind said:
			
		

> Veer ji, we are not talking about above. Question raised is: Whether Bhoot/Pret or shall I say Spirits exist or not. Is there anything like Atma? If Atma is there, then perhaps that could be of two kinds - good and bad. this leads to bad spirit being called bhoot/pret. so question is whether bhoot/pret exists.
> 
> Another perspective is when we say Jot of a human body, probably one means the Atma or spirit of a person.
> 
> ...



if there is paramatma ( god) then there is atma .if there is no paramatma then there is no need to do naam japna and the entire sikhism is false


----------



## Arvind (Jun 2, 2006)

vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> so in that time some good or bad things can be done by spirits.Das anyway thinks that there could be spirits.As sictists also have not totaly ruled them out as yet.


Veer ji,

Present Science has not been able to define or find a spirit with its materialistic tools, this does not mean, that "spirit" is non-existent. Jot/Spirit/Atma/Rooh/Parmatma etc are the representations of the divine energy, which is not confined to a body. Kayee rooha'n bhatakdiya'n rehndiya'n hun.... kayee apne karma anusaar agle sareer wich chale jaandiya'n hun.

Arent we contradicting ourselves when we say - there is one God... there are 8.4 million reincarnations... there is nothing like atma... extending it to bad atma i.e. bhoot pret!

you know what, sometimes I think what if, one fine day we find or realize that:
1. Our vision is extended beyond the small portion of the optical spectrum, and we are able to see things, which normal eye can not see!
2. Our hearing power is extended beyond the audible frequencies of 20-2kHz, and we hear the cosmic noise!
3. Our speaking power gets enhanced and we speak loud and clear without speaking or using our mouth!

And then, well... we are not alone.. not a single planet Earth with life. My weird thought process says - what if we are already dead, and life exists everywhere around but not sensed by our limited perceptory organs. Guru sahib keh gaye - sab kuch jhooth hai, pani da budbuda hai

Feel free to ignore above ramblings  please.

Bhull chukk di khima ji.


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 2, 2006)

arvind ji the problem is not atma.the problem is obsession with bhoot pret
some people who beleive in them got so much obsessed with them that
even blame a simple pain on bhoot pret whcih is wrong.in india you will find so many fake baba,s who cheat people who are obsessed with ghosts.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 3, 2006)

Dear All,
Gurfateh.

IF we take any TUK...any Shabad..there is 110% SURE to be one TUK which emphsises..HUMAN BIRTH + OPPORTUNITY to DO NAAM JAPP..and save this Janam by MERGER with waheguru.

IS dehi ko simreh Dev....also Has this MESSAGE in the Tuk...Guru ji is EMPHASISING HOE very very very IMPORTANT and VALUABLE this Human BODY is..."even the DEVTAS..the DEVAs..the Angels.. WANT IT SO BADLY !!!!  they simreh..they BEG for this Human Birth...NOW it is up to us..whetehr we wnat to begn "wasting time...thinking about devas,....devtass...bhoots..atmas..prets..shaheed singhs..blah blah blah...OR are we going to Tackle the TRUE MESSAGE of GURBANI and begin Doing Naam japp to SAVE this VALUABLE heereh jasie janam hai....Gobind Milan ke eh Teri barreeah....THIS Huamn Bireth doesnt Come but ONCE....meaning..do we count the trees or eat the FRUITS...the choice is ours...

so dear friends..GET out of this cesspool of bhoots prets singhs shaheeds doing pehras and all this  time WASTING..and go towards the REAL MESSAGE of Gurbani...DO Naam japp...BHAGTEE     SINGH !!!

Is dehi ko simreh dev..DO you WANT to WASTE this Huaman birth and then "become a DEV ?? and then go around waiting a billion years for human birth ?? THAT would be BIG TIME STUPIDITY....Read the SECOND part of thsi TUK....begin bhagtee man...dont waste time..life is just a NIGHT..MUKDEE challee rain...what KUFAKERREDEH panggeh are you into...??  no offense if i came across too strong..GURBANi si stronger..just have a look..SGGS pages 1-1429...

  Gyani Jarnail Singh


----------



## 21khalsa13 (Jun 3, 2006)

GURBANi si stronger..just have a look..SGGS pages 1-1429...

Gyani Jarnail Singh[/quote]


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 3, 2006)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> Dear All,
> Gurfateh.
> 
> IF we take any TUK...any Shabad..there is 110% SURE to be one TUK which emphsises..HUMAN BIRTH + OPPORTUNITY to DO NAAM JAPP..and save this Janam by MERGER with waheguru.
> ...



gyani ji i don't beleive in one chance thoery.some people are born mentaly retarded or with very little iq
they can't even understand what is naam japna.
does it mean that they will wait for one billion
years for another janam.what is there fault.
if there is one chance by god then all people should have same destiny.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 4, 2006)

Gurfateh

Dear Bro Arvind Ji,

As Das told that transmigration is only relative thing at some lower level.

At higher level(of understadning) there is only one soul and that is GoD. And nothin but God,All objects,space and time all by manifestaion of God,all deeds by will of God.So no individual spirits dead or alive at that stage.

Bro Balbeer Singh Ji may also put more light on it.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Jun 4, 2006)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> Dear All,
> Gurfateh.
> 
> IS dehi ko simreh Dev....also Has this MESSAGE in the Tuk...Guru ji is EMPHASISING HOE very very very IMPORTANT and VALUABLE this Human BODY is..."even the DEVTAS..the DEVAs..the Angels.. WANT IT SO BADLY !!!! they simreh..they BEG for this Human Birth...NOW it is up to us..whetehr we wnat to begn "wasting time...thinking about devas,....devtass...bhoots..atmas..prets..shaheed singhs..blah blah blah...OR are we going to Tackle the TRUE MESSAGE of GURBANI and begin Doing Naam japp to SAVE this VALUABLE heereh jasie janam hai....Gobind Milan ke eh Teri barreeah....THIS Huamn Bireth doesnt Come but ONCE....meaning..do we count the trees or eat the FRUITS...the choice is ours...
> ...


 
Gyani Ji
I have asked very simple question whether 'is dehi ko simrai dev' is also a metaphor like bhoot pret. If not that mean there really are dev and devta. Where are they residing?

Regards Sahni Mohidner


----------



## Amardeep (Jun 4, 2006)

if we dont belive in reincarnation and 84 lac rebirths, then what do we belive in :S im a bit confused here....


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 5, 2006)

Of course I too wouldnt know anything for sure...all i know is what i "think" Gurbani means..when it says..Gobind Milan kee eh teri Bariya...This is YOUR CHANCE to meet the Lord..the Bariiya is Singular.

2. Regarding retarded/dumb/blind/Down syndrome etc etc...who are we to decide HOW they "Naam japp" or dont ?? Our "way" of Naam japp is NOt the ONLY WAY !!

Gurbani tells us.."Jinah SATGUR PURAKH na sevoah..shabad na keeto VICHAAR..OYEH MANAS JOON na akheohn..PASSU DHOR GAWAAR.."

These people referred to above Tuk are HUMANS..perfect in Brains, body, eyes ears etc.etc..BUT Guru Ji says DONT CALL THEM HUMANS..they are ANIMALS of the DUMBEST CATEGORY. To an ordianry human like myself..such a person would LOOK like one Perfectly capable of Doing NAAM JAPP like I know How..But obviously MY EYES DECEIVE ME..because to Guru Ji he looks like a Dumb Cow..Because GURU JI have the right eyes to see such people..we DONT.

Gurbani says at TOO MANY PLACES about the ONE CHANCE for it to be just dismissed like that. aap vee syanne he ho...

Gyani Jarnail Singh



			
				japjisahib04 said:
			
		

> Gyani Ji
> I have asked very simple question whether 'is dehi ko simrai dev' is also a metaphor like bhoot pret. If not that mean there really are dev and devta. Where are they residing?
> 
> Regards Sahni Mohidner


 
Veer Ji,
Yes I think it is also a metaphor taken from Hindu Writings...inder, brahma, parbati etc are NOT real people/devtas...for a SIKH..His EVERYTHING is GURU/AKAL PURAKH...Gur Isar, Gur Gorakh Brahma, Gur parbati mai...as in japji sahib.

Gyani jarnail Singh



			
				Amardeep said:
			
		

> if we dont belive in reincarnation and 84 lac rebirths, then what do we belive in :S im a bit confused here....


 
Imho...we are to concentrate on what we already have...THIS BIRTH..this LIFE..THATS all we got and we got to make the BEST out of IT.

Gurbani says very clearly..HUM AADMI haan EK DAMI... we are ONLY of ONE DAMM...its a FALSE BELIEF to beleive in..YESTERDAY..TOMORROW. What ahs already GONE..we have MISSED..WHAT is GOING to COME TOMORROW..is NOT OURS...what we really HAVE is THIS ONE DAMM..the ONE BREATH thta has GONE INSIDE US....it is up to Guur Ji whether our BREATH will come OUT...if it doesnt..we are DEAD...It is also GURU JI who decides whether the NEXT BREATH will COME IN...IF that doesnt ENTER our LUNGS..we are again DEAD..
SO what we ESSENTIALLY HAVE is JUST this ONE BREATH that is INSIDE US NOW...to do Guru Jis BIDDING and use it to Naam japp....I am sure no one wants to WASTE that ONE DAMM beleiving in bhoots prets, 84 lackh janams , kamdhen gaoo, parbati mai, devtas, inder and brahams vishnus etc etc.

To follow up..IF all we have is ONE DAMM to call our OWN...how can we assume that we will get 83,999 lakh other janams..NO ONE can even GUARANTEE that the NEXT DAMM will be OURS....who wants to waste time worrying about..janams....even the next moment is BORROWED on Guru Jis account...

All of us have the habit of making PLANS..when i grow up..i will do thsi and that...and we spend a lot of time ruing what has already passed..IF ONLY i had done this..done that..Only a Very FEW vichaar what Gurbani declares..Hum aadmi haan ek dammi...ONLy the PRESNT Matters..its ours

Hope i make some sense..
Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Amardeep (Jun 5, 2006)

Sath shri Akal jee.

so let me get this straight. When Gurbani talkss about "i was a cow in my previous life, i was a snake, a rock" etc, it means that we were humans, but we were acting like animals? i might see my friend as a human, but Guru Jee sees him as a stupid snake because he is rude to others etc.? 

does the soul not go into another body after death? if it does, then it means that we can take shape as animals in our next life.

and maybe you are rigt, that we should'n focus on the afterlife etc, but still there must be an answar to it etc.

do we as sikhs belive in 8.4 million rebirths or not?

thank you in advance..


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 6, 2006)

Gurfateh

When we talk of 84 Lakhs then it is not million as 10 Lakh is one million.


This is only a sort of term use to define all living creatures including Animals and Plants,there could be more or less and some spicices are extincts and some may evlove in future we can say God does that all.But it is not fixed.


If we read Japu Sahib and Chaupyee Sahib,we knwo that Akal expands self in Omga self(Utkarkah) and again lets all things go back from source(Alfa state of New Testment/Athkarakh).

So it usless to finght over rebirth as our deeds are decided by Akal,we may do good lots of Works but maybe reborn but even if we are sinner one day we will be united with Akal.Akal is the only master.And one day our Spsirits which Akal made will be destroyed and all of us will be one.

But people who have to run thier religeon do not follow that just being afraid of people going unruly,thier fear is due thier knwoldge only and not the realisation of truth.

Knwolwdge of computer operations and actulay doing them are two differnt things.So Hindus with Karic principle needs to be more bothered about it.


----------



## singh4u83 (Jul 26, 2006)

gyani Jarnail singh ji,

i understand what you are trying to say. However there is nothing Hindu or Brahmin when it mentions 'bhoot' in Gurbani. There are scientific captures of ghosts/spirits and the famous one is in London UK - caught on camera when NO ONE was there. Under tight security!!
They have also been caught on meters... during several scientific investigations by leading experts who are more educated than me and you.

That means Gurbani is false !!!!!! if the case above is true. 

However Gurbani ji is 100% true - since Guru arjan dev ji declared there are many types of ghosts, spirits.

Also Jarnail JI , with respect, the 8.4 million karma cycle is from Hinduism..... why not jump around on that one...??? what about karma- Hinduism !! 


jarnail ji, we cannot assume certain things are metaphoric - we need to investigate fully.
The gurbani ji has been thoroughly investigated - by each word
and no doubt - spirits exist.......ghosts and demons.........
and someone else cannot come along and change it. 
Thanks


----------



## Admin (Jul 26, 2006)

> There are scientific captures of ghosts/spirits and the famous one is in London UK - caught on camera when NO ONE was there. Under tight security!!



Can we have a online link or a video of these to support your comments? Thanks for the message.


----------



## singh4u83 (Jul 26, 2006)

Many millions are the Yakhshas - the servants of the god of wealth, the Kinnars - the gods of celestial music, and the evil spirits of the Pisaach. 
Many millions are the evil nature-spirits, ghosts, pigs and tigers. 
He is near to all, and yet far from all;  page 276


and jarnail ji - please dont change it for some reasons;

1. it is sin to change gurbani - accept it the way it is
2. do you know more than other sikh experts from past? to present?
3. if you assume the above word is not ghost........then i pick other word & assume other word is not tiger in this case and maybe ill think it means .........hmmmm lets see
ill assume it means ..........superman.....mcdonalds? isnt that stupid and dumb of me?
4. the gurus declared of existence of many things thats the beauty of sikhism
its an open minded faith .....

http://www.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/12/19/hampton.ghost.ap/

caught on camera in london........... and on CNN

so are we superior to gubani ji? the camera? there is no one there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

for jarnail singh ji,



Albert Einstein (1879-1955), Time Magazine's Man of the Century and one of the greatest minds the world has known, taught us that energy cannot be created or destroyed. It can only be changed from one form of energy into another form of energy. This means that no matter what is done energy cannot be destroyed. 
Human beings have both electrical and chemical energy in our bodies. We are organically designed to carry our electrically charged brain and nervous systems. When we die our chemical bodies begin to break down and decompose. The organic side returns to wear it came from - energy changing into a different form of energy as Einstein's law says. So what happens to the electrical energy that flows through our brain? It can't simply disappear or fade away out of existence. That would break the laws of science. That energy has to still be somewhere only now it has changed into a different form of energy. What happens to the energy is really determined by personal faith. No one knows exactly what waits beyond this life. What we do know, thanks to science, is that the electrical pulse energy in each human being will always exist because as a rule it “cannot be destroyed.” 
Another great scientist who believed in life after death was Thomas Edison, (1847-1931). Edison was a genius ahead of his time. He invented the light bulb, phonograph, typewriter, electric motor, stock ticker, and 1093 other patented inventions. One of the inventions that he worked on at the end of his career was a secret project, a machine that would let the living see and communicate with the souls of the dead. 
Edison believed that that the soul was made up of what he referred to as “life units.” These microscopic particles or life units could rearrange into any form. They retained full memory, personality and were indestructible. Edison's machine would detect these life units in the environment and allow living individual to communicate with the dead. He put many years of hard work into his new creation, but sadly, he died before it was finished. Some called Edison crazy. Others thought that he was onto something bigger than the idea of the light bulb. They believed that if he would have had a little more time, we might all today be living in a very different world. It's been found that in almost every ghost haunting and poltergeist that there are certain electrical elements at work. Using EMF detectors ghost hunters can monitor these electrical forces. These devices can examine and record even the smallest fluctuation in the surrounding electromagnetic field. Everything gives off some kind of electromagnetic field, even our own bodies. Electrical appliances, like television sets and computers give off higher distortions than a lamp or a toaster would. When ghosts are present there are higher levels of electromagnetic distortions. Many times the distortions are so high that they interfere with the working abilities of computers systems and audio/video equipment. High levels of static electricity are also detectable. 

are you superior to them jarnail singh? this explains itself in science 
long live gurbani ji

"Only Prof sahib Singh ji in His Guru Garanth Darpan has stepped out of the BRAHMIN LKEER ( line of CONTROL) and doen justice to Gurbani aarths...all others have doen these arrths by remaining firmly TIED DOWN to Brahminic/Vedic Thoughts and Rituals..and our so callaed DERAWADEE SANTS and SAADHS and even Taksali Gyanis are lakeer de fkeer..makee te makhee maree jaan walleh..who mindlessly keep repeating these "bhoot bhoot" when GURBANI is s ayign the Direct OPPOSITE of what they preach...and keep pushing the unwary sikh towards the deep ocean of Hinduism and its bhoot prets and 33 krorr devtas and such myths... "

So this professor must have 'tossed' out sanskrit and Hindi language out of Gurbani?
Thats a alot of Gurbani missing. Since to him it is Brahmanic?
He must have dismissed alot of hindu saints and bhatts who contributed to Gurbani?
that is alot more missing....
He also must have dismissed - kalyug, karma, reincarnation...............that also came from
Hinduism
Wow that must be ..........hmmm a whole chunk.

And this professor is superior to all authentic writers and shcolars? and saints such as famous sant Isher singh ji RAREWALE who helped so many families towards Sikhi
countless !!!! from sickness all through the power of Gurbani!! He himself spoke of spirits, demons etc........ can your so called professor do so much???? NOOOOOOOOOO - never

WOW i am shocked.  Has this professor also dismissed Guru Nanak's birth in Hindu family>?
because if he has ????? then he might aswell convert ??

please wake up professor and jarnail singh ji


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 1, 2006)

singh4u83 said:
			
		

> Many millions are the Yakhshas - the servants of the god of wealth, the Kinnars - the gods of celestial music, and the evil spirits of the Pisaach.
> Many millions are the evil nature-spirits, ghosts, pigs and tigers.
> He is near to all, and yet far from all; page 276
> 
> ...


 
I must say I find Professor and Jarnail Singh ji's writing far more "awake2 than the emotive nonsense you have written.

That picture by the way looks like a fake or some sort of camera light trick.

I think you should wake up from beliefs in the supernatural, the voodo man and the tooth fairy .


----------



## singh4u83 (Aug 1, 2006)

So mr randip singh ji;


I must say I find Professor and Jarnail Singh ji's writing far more "awake2 than the emotive nonsense you have written. - = nonsense? hmmm so the shabad quoted above is nonsense? please clarify that one before you take a step !!! thanks 
Also- professor,jarnail singh ji have higher athourity than akal takhat????? even those leading experts who translated the Gurbani??????? you validate that they are????

That picture by the way looks like a fake or some sort of camera light trick.
==== ok? randip singh??? so you can prove it better than the technology and leading camera experts who analysed the video footage????? randip singh? 
So you should be working for NASA !!! oh by the way- in a program even they couldnt find it fake- which means Randjit singh you should be higher than NASA !!====

I think you should wake up from beliefs in the supernatural, the voodo man and the tooth fairy .
=== randip singh before one should clean up their own backyard first, Please prove the shabad above as false??? then challenge the akal takath and leading historian and scholars who already translated the Gurbani !!!!!!!!!!  at least then we can say you have a point!!
Otherwise its best to keep quiet.=======
__________________
Randip Singh http://www.sikh-history.com/cgi-bin/Ultimate/ultimatebb.cgi

*"Let no man be proud because of his caste/race (Jaat).
For the man who has God in his heart, he alone is the true Brahmin.
O stupid fool, be not proud of your caste/race (Jaat), by this pride many sins arise.
Everyone says there are four castes/races (Jaat), but they are all created from the Lords seed (essence).
All men are moulded from the same clay, but the potter has fashioned it into vessels of numerous forms.
By joining the five elements, the form of the body is made, no one can say that the element is less in one and more in another" Pg 1128 SGGS*


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 2, 2006)

singh4u83 said:
			
		

> So mr randip singh ji;
> 
> 
> I must say I find Professor and Jarnail Singh ji's writing far more "awake2 than the emotive nonsense you have written. - = nonsense? hmmm so the shabad quoted above is nonsense? please clarify that one before you take a step !!! thanks
> ...


 
Dear Singh......

You stated your opinion below:



> And this professor is superior to all authentic writers and shcolars? and saints such as famous sant Isher singh ji RAREWALE who helped so many families towards Sikhi
> countless !!!! from sickness all through the power of Gurbani!! He himself spoke of spirits, demons etc........ can your so called professor do so much???? NOOOOOOOOOO - never
> 
> WOW i am shocked. Has this professor also dismissed Guru Nanak's birth in Hindu family>?
> ...


 
Actually my post was an attempt at humour..........but you have failed to realise that 

...and you have made your comments and I am entitloed to mine ....and that is all they are...comments. Just because you believe in Sant Mat, that does not make it mainstream Sikhism.

Thanks :whisling:


as for what you have said



> I must say I find Professor and Jarnail Singh ji's writing far more "awake2 than the emotive nonsense you have written. - = nonsense? hmmm so the shabad quoted above is nonsense? please clarify that one before you take a step !!! thanks
> Also- professor,jarnail singh ji have higher athourity than akal takhat????? even those leading experts who translated the Gurbani??????? you validate that they are????


 
Jarnail Singh and the Professor are experts.................a billion times more knowelegable than you or me. From what I understand the Professor does comment regularly on matters the Akal Takt is looking at. I think he is commissioned by them There is no official line on the existence of Ghosts from the Akal Takht I am aware of.

The Shabad quoted is not nonsense but your *spin *on the meaning of it is nonsense.



> That picture by the way looks like a fake or some sort of camera light trick.
> ==== ok? randip singh??? so you can prove it better than the technology and leading camera experts who analysed the video footage????? randip singh?
> So you should be working for NASA !!! oh by the way- in a program even they couldnt find it fake- which means Randjit singh you should be higher than NASA !!====


 
Why should I work for NASA? If you are saying there is a scientific rational for Ghosts, then there is no reason to throw water at the Hardwar. They can be explained scientifically and the Bani metaphor stands.



> I think you should wake up from beliefs in the supernatural, the voodo man and the tooth fairy .
> === randip singh before one should clean up their own backyard first, Please prove the shabad above as false??? then challenge the akal takath and leading historian and scholars who already translated the Gurbani !!!!!!!!!! at least then we can say you have a point!!
> Otherwise its best to keep quiet.=======


 
My backyard is impecably clean thanks. It has its blemishes, but then again I am not perfect. Like I said the Bani Shabad is perfect, but your *spin *and your literality is not. I suggest you go away and reflect before making yourself look silly on these forums.

Thanks.


----------



## singh4u83 (Aug 2, 2006)

Randip singhji,

"Actually my post was an attempt at humour..........but you have failed to realise that 

...and you have made your comments and I am entitloed to mine ....and that is all they are...comments. Just because you believe in Sant Mat, that does not make it mainstream Sikhism."

===== when someone like sant isher singh ji (rarewale) made a huge positive impact on people and changed 1000's of lives towards sikhi- it means something!!! study what he was? or what he considered himself.....just normal humble person....not some form of sant mat .......i also believe shaheed uddam singh is a hero even though....main thing here is stick to true Sikhi ================

"Jarnail Singh and the Professor are experts.................a billion times more knowelegable than you or me. From what I understand the Professor does comment regularly on matters the Akal Takt is looking at. I think he is commissioned by them There is no official line on the existence of Ghosts from the Akal Takht I am aware of."

===== i agree with more knowledge more than me,i dont claim to be any superior !!
Just because someone's view are being looked at doesnt make one have the authority until approved. There are cases of Sikhs being reincarnated and remember theirpast life- and their cases are also being looked at....they can also write a book ...doesnt make them......
modify sikhism.....GURBANI ji has already been approved by various pre-existing athours / scholars/ historians  - why dont you disapprove the approved shabad i provided?? on ghosts ??? why???? =============

"Why should I work for NASA? If you are saying there is a scientific rational for Ghosts, then there is no reason to throw water at the Hardwar. They can be explained scientifically and the Bani metaphor stands."
====== so in your opinion its all metaphoric bani?? hmmm ok...so 8.4 million is funplace?
the 84 steps at gurdwara for liberation is a joke? hmmmmm lets see now....sach khand can also be achieved by bad deeds? and i can go on and on!! 
metaphoric and true reality of bani has already been informed to us.... changing it and assuming it is not right.....we must accpet it the way it is================


"My backyard is impecably clean thanks. It has its blemishes, but then again I am not perfect. Like I said the Bani Shabad is perfect, but your *spin *and your literality is not. I suggest you go away and reflect before making yourself look silly on these forums."

===== so you couldnt approve the shabad quoted yet continue with new situations?? ok
fair enough......bani is perfect and wonderful since it covers everything unlike your self opinion version which thinks this and that!! I dont need your suggestion....and you ONLY ONE think i am silly out of the 1000's visitors on this forum? try saying that to my face.....we are all here to learn and share.
We all need to be corrected and what i came across is facts from APPROVED books unlike these unapproved persons who twist Sikhi and randip singh who stand by sikhism altering persons========

First prove the shabad is wrong before you take the step.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 4, 2006)

singh4u83 said:
			
		

> Randip singhji,
> 
> "Actually my post was an attempt at humour..........but you have failed to realise that
> 
> ...


 
Hi Singh.

I dont want to argue. The Professor and Gyani Ji are right as far as I am concerned. You are not.

As for the lines of Bani quoted....Bani is correct but your literality is not.....that is what this post is about.

I bow out.......I suggest your do some more reading.

Thanks


----------



## singh4u83 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Singh.

I dont want to argue. The Professor and Gyani Ji are right as far as I am concerned. You are not.
====== well according to you they are right!! According to the rest of millions of Sikhs NO they are NOT since they contradict the written books!!! plain and simple.....what i am basing on the approve authorised books!!!! which is correct =================

As for the lines of Bani quoted....Bani is correct but your literality is not.....that is what this post is about.
========= again please open your eyes its from authorised approved books
can we not understand that ??? =============
I bow out.......I suggest your do some more reading.
========== once again , i did my reasearch and have consulted priests and other sources .........its obvious you couldnt disapprove it- and yet continue???
i will stick to approved sources and you can stick to new unapproved persons with their own midified versions===========
Thanks


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 5, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das still agree that there could be electro magnatic fields which once were in body and after bodies deacy can serach for another body.Another thing das wants to add is that term Pret is ghost in Sanskrit and in hindi bhot means the same.Demon is more a human race termed Danav in Sanskrit.Kete Dev Danav perhaps comes in Gurbani.Vachitar Natak/Dasham Granth also says that Angel and Demon are human races.But ghost could be another spcies.All is subject of research.


----------



## singh4u83 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks  V singh
randip singh cant understand that what i am using is approved sikh books and not my opinion.....he prefers unapproved authors who modify sikhism. This is a simple as ABC .
Even science approves ghosts....meters made so they can be detected.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 7, 2006)

singh4u83 said:
			
		

> thanks V singh
> randip singh cant understand that what i am using is approved sikh books and not my opinion.....he prefers unapproved authors who modify sikhism. This is a simple as ABC .
> Even science approves ghosts....meters made so they can be detected.


 
If science says ghosts exist, then what is the point of throwing water at Hardwar? A question you keep dodging?

Also it is not a question of modifying Sikhism, but a question of levels of understanding. Your level of understanding of Sikhism seems to be very basic....wheras the Professors and Gyani's seems to be more advanced and at a far higher level.

Thanks.

ਅਸਟਪਦੀ ॥ 
असटपदी ॥ 
asatpadee. 
Ashtapadee: 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਹੋਏ ਪੂਜਾਰੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि होए पूजारी ॥ 
ka-ee kot ho-ay poojaaree. 
Many millions are His devotees. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਆਚਾਰ ਬਿਉਹਾਰੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि आचार बिउहारी ॥ 
ka-ee kot aachaar bi-uhaaree. 
Many millions perform religious rituals and worldly duties. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਭਏ ਤੀਰਥ ਵਾਸੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि भए तीरथ वासी ॥ 
ka-ee kot bha-ay tirath vaasee. 
Many millions become dwellers at sacred shrines of pilgrimage. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਬਨ ਭ੍ਰਮਹਿ ਉਦਾਸੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि बन भ्रमहि उदासी ॥ 
ka-ee kot ban bharmeh udaasee. 
Many millions wander as renunciates in the wilderness. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਬੇਦ ਕੇ ਸ੍ਰੋਤੇ ॥ 
कई कोटि बेद के स्रोते ॥ 
ka-ee kot bayd kay sarotay. 
Many millions listen to the Vedas. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਤਪੀਸੁਰ ਹੋਤੇ ॥ 
कई कोटि तपीसुर होते ॥ 
ka-ee kot tapeesur hotay. 
Many millions become austere penitents. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਆਤਮ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਧਾਰਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि आतम धिआनु धारहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot aatam Dhi-aan Dhaareh. 
Many millions enshrine meditation within their souls. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਕਬਿ ਕਾਬਿ ਬੀਚਾਰਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि कबि काबि बीचारहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot kab kaab beechaareh. 
Many millions of poets contemplate Him through poetry. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਨਵਤਨ ਨਾਮ ਧਿਆਵਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि नवतन नाम धिआवहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot navtan naam Dhi-aavahi. 
Many millions meditate on His eternally new Naam. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਕਰਤੇ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਹਿ ॥੧॥ 
नानक करते का अंतु न पावहि ॥१॥ 
naanak kartay kaa ant na paavahi. ||1|| 
O Nanak, none can find the limits of the Creator. ||1|| 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਭਏ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि भए अभिमानी ॥ 
ka-ee kot bha-ay abhimaanee. 
Many millions become self-centered. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਅੰਧ ਅਗਿਆਨੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि अंध अगिआनी ॥ 
ka-ee kot anDh agi-aanee. 
Many millions are blinded by ignorance. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਕਿਰਪਨ ਕਠੋਰ ॥ 
कई कोटि किरपन कठोर ॥ 
ka-ee kot kirpan kathor. 
Many millions are stone-hearted misers. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਅਭਿਗ ਆਤਮ ਨਿਕੋਰ ॥ 
कई कोटि अभिग आतम निकोर ॥ 
ka-ee kot abhig aatam nikor. 
Many millions are heartless, with dry, withered souls. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਰ ਦਰਬ ਕਉ ਹਿਰਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि पर दरब कउ हिरहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot par darab ka-o hireh. 
Many millions steal the wealth of others. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਰ ਦੂਖਨਾ ਕਰਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि पर दूखना करहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot par dookhnaa karahi. 
Many millions slander others. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਮਾਇਆ ਸ੍ਰਮ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि माइआ स्रम माहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot maa-i-aa saram maahi. 
Many millions struggle in Maya. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਰਦੇਸ ਭ੍ਰਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि परदेस भ्रमाहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot pardays bharmaahi. 
Many millions wander in foreign lands. 

ਜਿਤੁ ਜਿਤੁ ਲਾਵਹੁ ਤਿਤੁ ਤਿਤੁ ਲਗਨਾ ॥ 
जितु जितु लावहु तितु तितु लगना ॥ 
jit jit laavhu {censored} {censored} lagnaa. 
Whatever God attaches them to - with that they are engaged. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਕਰਤੇ ਕੀ ਜਾਨੈ ਕਰਤਾ ਰਚਨਾ ॥੨॥ 
नानक करते की जानै करता रचना ॥२॥ 
naanak kartay kee jaanai kartaa rachnaa. ||2|| 
O Nanak, the Creator alone knows the workings of His creation. ||2|| 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਸਿਧ ਜਤੀ ਜੋਗੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि सिध जती जोगी ॥ 
ka-ee kot siDh jatee jogee. 
Many millions are Siddhas, celibates and Yogis. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਰਾਜੇ ਰਸ ਭੋਗੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि राजे रस भोगी ॥ 
ka-ee kot raajay ras bhogee. 
Many millions are kings, enjoying worldly pleasures. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪੰਖੀ ਸਰਪ ਉਪਾਏ ॥ 
कई कोटि पंखी सरप उपाए ॥ 
ka-ee kot pankhee sarap upaa-ay. 
Many millions of birds and snakes have been created. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਾਥਰ ਬਿਰਖ ਨਿਪਜਾਏ ॥ 
कई कोटि पाथर बिरख निपजाए ॥ 
ka-ee kot paathar birakh nipjaa-ay. 
Many millions of stones and trees have been produced. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਵਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਬੈਸੰਤਰ ॥ 
कई कोटि पवण पाणी बैसंतर ॥ 
ka-ee kot pavan paanee baisantar. 
Many millions are the winds, waters and fires. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਦੇਸ ਭੂ ਮੰਡਲ ॥ 
कई कोटि देस भू मंडल ॥ 
ka-ee kot days bhoo mandal. 
Many millions are the countries and realms of the world. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਸਸੀਅਰ ਸੂਰ ਨਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਤ੍ਰ ॥ 
कई कोटि ससीअर सूर नख्यत्र ॥ 
ka-ee kot sasee-ar soor nakh-yatar. 
Many millions are the moons, suns and stars

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਦੇਵ ਦਾਨਵ ਇੰਦ੍ਰ ਸਿਰਿ ਛਤ੍ਰ ॥ 
कई कोटि देव दानव इंद्र सिरि छत्र ॥ 
ka-ee kot dayv daanav indar sir chhatar. 
Many millions are the demi-gods, demons and Indras, under their regal canopies. 


ਸਗਲ ਸਮਗ੍ਰੀ ਅਪਨੈ ਸੂਤਿ ਧਾਰੈ ॥ 
सगल समग्री अपनै सूति धारै ॥ 
sagal samagree apnai soot Dhaarai. 
He has strung the entire creation upon His thread. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਜਿਸੁ ਜਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਨਿਸਤਾਰੈ ॥੩॥ 
नानक जिसु जिसु भावै तिसु तिसु निसतारै ॥३॥ 
naanak jis jis bhaavai tis tis nistaarai. ||3|| 
O Nanak, He emancipates those with whom He is pleased. ||3|| 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਰਾਜਸ ਤਾਮਸ ਸਾਤਕ ॥ 
कई कोटि राजस तामस सातक ॥ 
ka-ee kot raajas taamas saatak. 
Many millions abide in heated activity, slothful darkness and peaceful light. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਬੇਦ ਪੁਰਾਨ ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਅਰੁ ਸਾਸਤ ॥ 
कई कोटि बेद पुरान सिम्रिति अरु सासत ॥ 
ka-ee kot bayd puraan simrit ar saasat. 
Many millions are the Vedas, Puraanas, Simritees and Shaastras. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਕੀਏ ਰਤਨ ਸਮੁਦ ॥ 
कई कोटि कीए रतन समुद ॥ 
ka-ee kot kee-ay ratan samud. 
Many millions are the pearls of the oceans. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਨਾਨਾ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਜੰਤ ॥ 
कई कोटि नाना प्रकार जंत ॥ 
ka-ee kot naanaa parkaar jant. 
Many millions are the beings of so many descriptions. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਕੀਏ ਚਿਰ ਜੀਵੇ ॥ 
कई कोटि कीए चिर जीवे ॥ 
ka-ee kot kee-ay chir jeevay. 
Many millions are made long-lived. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਗਿਰੀ ਮੇਰ ਸੁਵਰਨ ਥੀਵੇ ॥ 
कई कोटि गिरी मेर सुवरन थीवे ॥ 
ka-ee kot giree mayr suvran theevay. 
Many millions of hills and mountains have been made of gold. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਜਖ੍ਯ੍ਯ ਕਿੰਨਰ ਪਿਸਾਚ ॥ 
कई कोटि जख्य किंनर पिसाच ॥ 
ka-ee kot jakh-y kinnar pisaach. 
Many millions are the Yakhshas - the servants of the god of wealth, the Kinnars - the gods of celestial music, and the evil spirits of the Pisaach. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਭੂਤ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਸੂਕਰ ਮ੍ਰਿਗਾਚ ॥ 
कई कोटि भूत प्रेत सूकर म्रिगाच ॥ 
ka-ee kot bhoot parayt sookar marigaach. 
Many millions are the evil nature-spirits, ghosts, pigs and tigers. 

ਸਭ ਤੇ ਨੇਰੈ ਸਭਹੂ ਤੇ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
सभ ते नेरै सभहू ते दूरि ॥ 
sabh tay nayrai sabhhoo tay door. 
He is near to all, and yet far from all; 

ਨਾਨਕ ਆਪਿ ਅਲਿਪਤੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ॥੪॥ 
नानक आपि अलिपतु रहिआ भरपूरि ॥४॥ 
naanak aap alipat rahi-aa bharpoor. ||4|| 
O Nanak, He Himself remains distinct, while yet pervading all. ||4|| 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਾਤਾਲ ਕੇ ਵਾਸੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि पाताल के वासी ॥ 
ka-ee kot paataal kay vaasee. 
Many millions inhabit the nether regions. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਨਰਕ ਸੁਰਗ ਨਿਵਾਸੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि नरक सुरग निवासी ॥ 
ka-ee kot narak surag nivaasee. 
Many millions dwell in heaven and hell. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਜਨਮਹਿ ਜੀਵਹਿ ਮਰਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि जनमहि जीवहि मरहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot janmeh jeeveh mareh. 
Many millions are born, live and die. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਬਹੁ ਜੋਨੀ ਫਿਰਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि बहु जोनी फिरहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot baho jonee fireh. 
Many millions are reincarnated, over and over again. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਬੈਠਤ ਹੀ ਖਾਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि बैठत ही खाहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot baithat hee khaahi. 
Many millions eat while sitting at ease. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਘਾਲਹਿ ਥਕਿ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि घालहि थकि पाहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot ghaaleh thak paahi. 
Many millions are exhausted by their labors. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਕੀਏ ਧਨਵੰਤ ॥ 
कई कोटि कीए धनवंत ॥ 
ka-ee kot kee-ay Dhanvant. 
Many millions are created wealthy. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਮਾਇਆ ਮਹਿ ਚਿੰਤ ॥ 
कई कोटि माइआ महि चिंत ॥ 
ka-ee kot maa-i-aa meh chint. 
Many millions are anxiously involved in Maya. 

ਜਹ ਜਹ ਭਾਣਾ ਤਹ ਤਹ ਰਾਖੇ ॥ 
जह जह भाणा तह तह राखे ॥ 
jah jah bhaanaa tah tah raakhay. 
Wherever He wills, there He keeps us. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਹਾਥੇ ॥੫॥ 
नानक सभु किछु प्रभ कै हाथे ॥५॥ 
naanak sabh kichh parabh kai haathay. ||5|| 
O Nanak, everything is in the Hands of God. ||5|| 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਭਏ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ॥ 
कई कोटि भए बैरागी ॥ 
ka-ee kot bha-ay bairaagee. 
Many millions become Bairaagees, who renounce the world. 

ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਸੰਗਿ ਤਿਨਿ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗੀ ॥ 
राम नाम संगि तिनि लिव लागी ॥ 
raam naam sang tin liv laagee. 
They have attached themselves to the Lord's Name. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਉ ਖੋਜੰਤੇ ॥ 
कई कोटि प्रभ कउ खोजंते ॥ 
ka-ee kot parabh ka-o khojantay. 
Many millions are searching for God. 

ਆਤਮ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਲਹੰਤੇ ॥ 
आतम महि पारब्रहमु लहंते ॥ 
aatam meh paarbarahm lahantay. 
Within their souls, they find the Supreme Lord God. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਦਰਸਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਪਿਆਸ ॥ 
कई कोटि दरसन प्रभ पिआस ॥ 
ka-ee kot darsan parabh pi-aas. 
Many millions thirst for the Blessing of God's Darshan. 

ਤਿਨ ਕਉ ਮਿਲਿਓ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਬਿਨਾਸ ॥ 
तिन कउ मिलिओ प्रभु अबिनास ॥ 
tin ka-o mili-o parabh abinaas. 
They meet with God, the Eternal. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਮਾਗਹਿ ਸਤਸੰਗੁ ॥ 
कई कोटि मागहि सतसंगु ॥ 
ka-ee kot maageh satsang. 
Many millions pray for the Society of the Saints. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਤਿਨ ਲਾਗਾ ਰੰਗੁ ॥ 
पारब्रहम तिन लागा रंगु ॥ 
paarbarahm tin laagaa rang. 
They are imbued with the Love of the Supreme Lord God. 

ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਹੋਏ ਆਪਿ ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ॥ 
जिन कउ होए आपि सुप्रसंन ॥ 
jin ka-o ho-ay aap suparsan. 
Those with whom He Himself is pleased, 

ਨਾਨਕ ਤੇ ਜਨ ਸਦਾ ਧਨਿ ਧੰਨਿ ॥੬॥ 
नानक ते जन सदा धनि धंनि ॥६॥ 
naanak tay jan sadaa Dhan Dhan. ||6|| 
O Nanak, are blessed, forever blessed. ||6|| 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਖਾਣੀ ਅਰੁ ਖੰਡ ॥ 
कई कोटि खाणी अरु खंड ॥ 
ka-ee kot khaanee ar khand. 
Many millions are the fields of creation and the galaxies. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਅਕਾਸ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ ॥ 
कई कोटि अकास ब्रहमंड ॥ 
ka-ee kot akaas barahmand. 
Many millions are the etheric skies and the solar systems. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਹੋਏ ਅਵਤਾਰ ॥ 
कई कोटि होए अवतार ॥ 
ka-ee kot ho-ay avtaar. 
Many millions are the divine incarnations. 

ਕਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਕੀਨੋ ਬਿਸਥਾਰ ॥ 
कई जुगति कीनो बिसथार ॥ 
ka-ee jugat keeno bisthaar. 
In so many ways, He has unfolded Himself. 

ਕਈ ਬਾਰ ਪਸਰਿਓ ਪਾਸਾਰ ॥ 
कई बार पसरिओ पासार ॥ 
ka-ee baar pasri-o paasaar. 
So many times, He has expanded His expansion. 

ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਇਕੁ ਏਕੰਕਾਰ ॥ 
सदा सदा इकु एकंकार ॥ 
sadaa sadaa ik aikankaar. 
Forever and ever, He is the One, the One Universal Creator. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਕੀਨੇ ਬਹੁ ਭਾਤਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि कीने बहु भाति ॥ 
ka-ee kot keenay baho bhaat. 
Many millions are created in various forms. 

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਤਿ ॥ 
प्रभ ते होए प्रभ माहि समाति ॥ 
parabh tay ho-ay parabh maahi samaat. 
From God they emanate, and into God they merge once again. 

ਤਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਨੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
ता का अंतु न जानै कोइ ॥ 
taa kaa ant na jaanai ko-ay. 
His limits are not known to anyone. 

ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੭॥ 
आपे आपि नानक प्रभु सोइ ॥७॥ 
aapay aap naanak parabh so-ay. ||7|| 
Of Himself, and by Himself, O Nanak, God exists. ||7|| 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕੇ ਦਾਸ ॥ 
कई कोटि पारब्रहम के दास ॥ 
ka-ee kot paarbarahm kay daas. 
Many millions are the servants of the Supreme Lord God. 

ਤਿਨ ਹੋਵਤ ਆਤਮ ਪਰਗਾਸ ॥ 
तिन होवत आतम परगास ॥ 
tin hovat aatam pargaas. 
Their souls are enlightened. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਤਤ ਕੇ ਬੇਤੇ ॥ 
कई कोटि तत के बेते ॥ 
ka-ee kot tat kay baytay. 
Many millions know the essence of reality. 

ਸਦਾ ਨਿਹਾਰਹਿ ਏਕੋ ਨੇਤ੍ਰੇ ॥ 
सदा निहारहि एको नेत्रे ॥ 
sadaa nihaarahi ayko naytaray. 
Their eyes gaze forever on the One alone. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਨਾਮ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि नाम रसु पीवहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot naam ras peeveh. 
Many millions drink in the essence of the Naam. 

ਅਮਰ ਭਏ ਸਦ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਜੀਵਹਿ ॥ 
अमर भए सद सद ही जीवहि ॥ 
amar bha-ay sad sad hee jeeveh. 
They become immortal; they live forever and ever. 

ਕਈ ਕੋਟਿ ਨਾਮ ਗੁਨ ਗਾਵਹਿ ॥ 
कई कोटि नाम गुन गावहि ॥ 
ka-ee kot naam gun gaavahi. 
Many millions sing the Glorious Praises of the Naam. 

ਆਤਮ ਰਸਿ ਸੁਖਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਵਹਿ ॥ 
आतम रसि सुखि सहजि समावहि ॥ 
aatam ras sukh sahj samaaveh. 
They are absorbed in intuitive peace and pleasure. 

ਅਪੁਨੇ ਜਨ ਕਉ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਮਾਰੇ ॥ 
अपुने जन कउ सासि सासि समारे ॥ 
apunay jan ka-o saas saas samaaray. 
He remembers His servants with each and every breath. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਓਇ ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰ ਕੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ ॥੮॥੧੦॥ 
नानक ओइ परमेसुर के पिआरे ॥८॥१०॥ 
naanak o-ay parmaysur kay pi-aaray. ||8||10|| 
O Nanak, they are the beloveds of the Transcendent Lord God. ||8||10|| 


The above shabad seems o confirm what Gyani ji is saying too.


----------



## singh4u83 (Aug 7, 2006)

If science says ghosts exist, then what is the point of throwing water at Hardwar? A question you keep dodging?
randip singh ji,

"Also it is not a question of modifying Sikhism, but a question of levels of understanding. Your level of understanding of Sikhism seems to be very basic....wheras the Professors and Gyani's seems to be more advanced and at a far higher level."

Ghosts here exist as declared by Gurbani and science- no doubt- 
what about my questions that have been dodged? unanswered >>>>>????????
my level is from approved books, authors 
let's - what is point of throwing water at hardwar? that is a ritual ......
and science proving ghosts exist is a fact- already approved by Sikhism.
I am not going to follow unapproved Sikh authours -regardless of their high level- because there is someone who with high level -and wants people to bow down to his version
and it caused big problems........
Long live Gurbani


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 8, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das respects the views of Bhai Randeep Singh Ji,just wanted to say that we need to keep ghost issue open as scince so far neither can approve nor disapprove this stuuf.

Coming to Haridwar issue.As an ex Hindu das would like to say that 90 % hindus throw water at Haridwar just by seeing other doing so without knowing what is the reason behind that.some put water in front of sun thinking sun will be hapy {censored} it is hot and water will cool it.

main thing is that they are not throwing it for ghost is generals but a class of ghosts.ie Thier Pitras or ancestors who have died and live in some other world they offewr water.It is sort of ancestor worship.

Ghost das is talking about may not be lving is such loka or other world.Or may be as Christians say that there is a cabin kept till real heavan comes and real hell comes.it is type of temporray arrangement.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 8, 2006)

singh4u83 said:
			
		

> If science says ghosts exist, then what is the point of throwing water at Hardwar? A question you keep dodging?
> randip singh ji,
> 
> "Also it is not a question of modifying Sikhism, but a question of levels of understanding. Your level of understanding of Sikhism seems to be very basic....wheras the Professors and Gyani's seems to be more advanced and at a far higher level."
> ...


 
Again I come back to the question. If science says gosts exist, then it is a scientific phenomenen. Science can deal with and explain ghosts through science, *So what it the point of throwing water at Hardwar?*

It is no longer a phenomenen of the occult.


----------



## singh4u83 (Aug 8, 2006)

i again reapeat myself - throwing water at hardwar is a ritual
There are so many rituals ........that every faith does.......

Gurbani has declared the existence of ghosts, spirits and science has declared it much later. Gurbani is above science. I have answered your question........
Now long live true Gurbani- i am accpeting the approved authorised version
NO one else.........


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR *

Gurbani is in the FIRST PERSON....meant to be taken in the First Person....most of us take it to be in the THIRD PERSON....that is why literal/word for word meanings and the Antereem bhaav..deeper meaning/intention of Guru ji in Gurbani..seem to "clash" wehn in reality they complement each other.
In the FIRST PERSON..Gurbani is for OUR PERSONAL ACTION.... we must follow it practically in our OWN LIFE..and that means gettign RID of..lobh, moh, hankaar, ANIMAL INSTINCTS..GHOST/PRET DEMON INSTINCTS...etc etc etc....Gurbani is NOT in the THIRD PERSON..to be "seen" from a distance as mere advice..scenery..description for "OTHERS"... GURBANI is FOR NOW...this LIFETIME..How to LIVE this LIFE....not for the "future".."next life"..."hereafter"..blah blah blah..."next joon"...blah blah blah... ITS FOR THE PRESENT> NOW> PERIOD.
Why do bhoots have such a terrifying and widespread effect on people all over.... WHY are there places like Dera Wadbhag Singh to drive out bhoots from LIVING PEOPLE ?? Why dont wee have DERAS that drive out..dogs (lobh)...Elephants (kaam)... donkeys (mugadhta)....crows...and various ANIMAL INSTINCTS that are inside us....why dont we have deras to drive out Hankaar...jealousy.....murderous instincts...instincts to grab others rights (Haak Praya)...???.....
The TRUTH is that the "RELIGIOUS FRAUDS" have grabbed hold of "bhoots/prets" to PREY on the weakminded and gullible minded...and use this as a means to an end..PROFIT FOR THEMSELVES...thats is why so many such places exist....a simple bukhaar..fever...can be turned into an opportunity to PROFIT...by saying its  BHOOT/PRET Chhaiya....Religious Charlatans....make MONEY....by making people miserable...frightened people are easier to LOOT.
Why does India have so many SNAKE FESTIVALS ?? the GUGGA festival is an opportunity to celebrate the Snake.... After BHOOTS and Demons..the next Top SCARER for humans is the SNAKE....99.9% of humans RECOIL at the mere mention of SNAKE !!!..Ands YES the SNAKE OIL MERCHANTS have their stake in this too....if one cnat make enough money out of driving out bhoots..next best thing....become a snake oil merchant....a Nagin catcher..a snake catcher..a mystic who can trap a Naagin cum woman snake !!

1. Kabir Ji..... Jis ghar saadh na seveah...Har ke seev nahin... In the Hosue where the SAADH (waheguru/god/Creator" is NOT worshipped....His Name is not taken....
THERE LIVE BHOOTS/PRETS !!! Te ghat marhat sarkheh.. BHOOT baseh tin mahen..
Those "houses" are really CREMATORIUMS..GRAVEYARDS..CEMETRIES..with the LIVING DEAD being present.....   SO are these "bhoots/prets" that Kabir ji is talking about..the "supernatural bhoots/demons"..OR the LIVING DEAD....who have BAD HABITS..are kaami, krodhi....grabbers of others rights..murderes, jealous humans....etc etc.etc who have NO RELIGIOUS LEANINGS...etc etc..?:happy:  Slok bhagat kabir Ji Page 1374
Spoilt Brats types of "sub-human"... humans are the living dead...the bhoots..the demons in human bodies...the types who will not think twice about stabbing a child to death ( for the gold chain around his neck)....or who will smash an old granny's head in with  a hammer for the $ 5 in her purse......such peoples houses may be spick and span..clean as the lobby of a 5 Star hotel....BUT in reality these are as dirty as the SLUMS of Bombay/Calcutta:happy:
One can "see" such BHOOT/DEMON PARDHAANS skattars in our GURDWARAS...because these "bhoots" FIGHT over GOLUCKS.... they knock off dastaars in front of SGGS... they draw Swords and slash each other in the August presence of SGGS. Would any SANE "SIKH" dare do such in front of His GURU..one that he calls the LIVING GURU ?? Such Gurdwaras are what Kabir Ji describes in his slok I quoted above... Such "gurdwaras" 
are in actuality crematoriums..cemetries..of "GURMATT"....and are packed with BHOOTS/PRETS and DEMONS !!:happy:
Further proof from Gurbani...
Har Bhagat bhaav heenagh Nanak..Prabh bisrteh teh Pretteh....
Those humans who have abandoned the CREATOR..are DEMONS (in human body) !!!
"Jat sat sanjam seel na rakhiah...Pret Pinjar meh kasht bhaiyah...
Due to living in Sin....full of vikaars/bad habits etc....your wooden heart beats in this human body...
 To be entirely FAIR..and looking at most Shabads....from a First perosn perpesctive....Gurbani doesnt make a Cut and Dried decison either way....BUT the EMPHASIS is surely on..LOOK INWARD..dear MAN....arent YOU in the situation described ??  Arent YOU the "Living demon"....a slave to your inner DEMONS....Look in the INNER MIRROR..does your image SCARE the living daylights out of YOU ?? Gurbani wants YOU to look inward and make AMENDS...not waste valuable time wondering...wondering....whether bhoots exist..dont exist....
Supporters of bhoots always quote Sukhmani Sahib..Kaee kot Bhoot pret  sookar mirgach...BUT then Sukhmani Sahib also says..
KARTOOT PASSU KEE MANAS JAAT..lok pachara kareh din raat !!! You have a HUman BODY..but your actions are ANIMALISTIC...you "PRETEND" your entire life !!!( Live a Double Life....one for PUBLIC consumption..another one for "real".....
WHAT IMAGE will such a HUMAN see in his inner mirror ?? Surely he will see a "DOG"...BULL...Elephant...Donkey...Jackal..Monkey...staring back at him....
(Still wonder why they have the "Elephant" God..the "Monkey"  God... the Wolf God..the Dog god..the Cat God....the BUll God...the totally scary blood drenched black goddesses riding tigers..... all these are the INNER REFLECTIONS of US humans....take your pick of the "personal God" that closely resembles YOU !!):inca:Ancient Civilisations from the Incas..the Babylonians..the Pharohs of Egypt...ALL had "Animal Gods"....


----------



## japjisahib04 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*

Giani Ji
I happened to meet one Guruji in New Delhi. You carry your blank papers with you and he asks you to dip the paper in water and then he chant a manater and request you to any question. In a minute you will see see the answer printed on six seven papers and answers are so correct that it is almost e-xray of your life. When I enquired how is it possible he replied it is sidhi.  How it happens and is any spirit behind?
Best regards


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*

It is a trick. There are inks that only show color and writing when they are wet. You write something on a paper using this ink. Then wet the paper and you can see the writing. I remember doing this when I was a little girl, but cannot remember how we made the ink.

Great fun though:happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*

Please check the new emoticons! We have snake-charmers there too


----------



## japjisahib04 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*

The paper remains in my possession and I give no chance to him to write, still in a second whole six seven pages shows printing.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*

Well that is very different from what I though and intriguing -- a real mystery. He made writing appear but had no contact with the paper?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR *

Gurbani declares..RIDH SIDH AVRAA SAADH....

These "powers" CAN be acquired....the Ridhs and Sidhs SHOWED these powers to GURU NANAK JI SAHIB...( read Sidh Ghost)...............BUT...the real question is...
Do we come to Earth in Human Form...to acquire these powers....OR..seek Ultimate REUNION with the Creator.
Gurbani says.....Our Main and ONLY AIM is REUNION with the CREATOR. ALL else is Avraa Saadh...side "entertainment"....
Naam Japp is such a "power House"...even the novice begins to get "charged" after a short period ......so its no wonder that "Gurmukhs" who Begin to LIVE NAAM JAPP have these powers..............BUT then those who begin to use these powers to their "advantage"....show off....use for monetary benefit..etc are no better than the "Ordinary saver who saves for the rainy day...BUT then begins to withdraw large sums to burn on...new cars..new flashy clothes etc to impress others....ONE FINE DAY HE WILL WAKE UP AND SEE HIS BANK ACCOUNT "EMPTY" !!!   Living the Naam Japp is like Banking IN....and showing off these powers is like "withdrawing"..The CHOICE IS OURS.
Naam Japp is the "MONEY"... THAT WE WILL TAKE WITH US WHEN OUR TIME IS UP....of course anyone is perfectly within his rights to spend it here....like this "Guru Ji"....that JapjiSahib04 met....:welcome:


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Gurbani declares..RIDH SIDH AVRAA SAADH....
> 
> These "powers" CAN be acquired....the Ridhs and Sidhs SHOWED these powers to GURU NANAK JI SAHIB...( read Sidh Ghost)...............BUT...the real question is...
> Do we come to Earth in Human Form...to acquire these powers....OR..seek Ultimate REUNION with the Creator.
> Gurbani says.....Our Main and ONLY AIM is REUNION with the CREATOR. ALL else is Avraa Saadh...side "entertainment"....



Gyani ji

Your words of course are the core of the message. That doesn't mean that the story of invisible ink is not interesting as a mystery. But these mental phenomena -- and maybe not mental but plain old slight of hand magic tent phenomena -- are not where our focus needs to be if we want the Thing That Lasts. It is not dependent on stock market fluctuations. It is not dependent on luck of the moment.


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*



aad0002 said:


> Please check the new emoticons! We have snake-charmers there too




I thought they were stirrers


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR *

ha ha they do look like "madhani rrirrckers"....what Punjabi housewives used to do every morning....long long ago....


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*



randip singh said:


> I thought they were stirrers



They are folks "stirring the pot..." but they look like snake charmers from a certain angle  Sometimes it is the same thing - no difference!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR *

so what emotion/s are they meant to convey ?//
stirring up a hornet's nest ??
????/  so far i havent thought of any....


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> so what emotion/s are they meant to convey ?//
> stirring up a hornet's nest ??
> ????/  so far i havent thought of any....




You get an A+ because that is what they are doing. See the grins and the red faces? They make me laugh.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: BHOOTS (Ghosts) and PRETS (Demons) in GURBANI ?? Must we THROW WATER AT HARDWAAR *

WOW THANKS....the last time i got an A+ was......about 20..... years ago...:happy:
made my day.....


----------



## tejpalsingh (Nov 30, 2012)

Guru Pyare Khalsa Jio Fateh Parvaan Karni 

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa 
Waheguru ji ki Fateh

Giani ji I agree with you there is no Bhoot & Pret.. You have explained this wonderfully through Gurbani Stanza's.... My question is if there is no Bhoot and Pret then why Guruji has mentioned and compared Bhoot and Pret with Material as mentioned in the point 1. Material, compared with Time mentioned in the Point 2, compared with Body and etc.. 

That's 100% correct 
BHOOTS is one without Gunn, Gurbani Knowledge like me..
PRET is one who has forgotten Name of GOD like me...

But there might be something that called Bhoot and Pret and the creator Guruji knows them how they look like, what they do, that's why Guruji explaining us by mentioning and comparing Bhoot and Pret with we Manmikhs, Family, time, MAYA, kaam, krodh, hankaar and other things. 

If there is anything like bhoot and pret then why Guruji has mentioned in the Gurbani. 
What exactly bhoot and pret is?
Why can't we see them?
How they look like?
What they do?

Khalsa Ji Mein Gurabni na Tarak Nahi Kar Rehaan Haan.. Mere Mann Vich eh Savaal Aaye se te mein aap sab naal saanjhi karana chaunda si... 

Pull Chuk Di Khimaa 

Mein GIANHEEN MANMUKH Haan...  Je Koiee Jalti Hoe Hove Taan Aapna Chota Veer Samaj ke Maaf Karna..  

Waheguru Ji Khalsa 
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## tejpalsingh (Nov 30, 2012)

Please watch this Gyani Maskeen ji's Video maskeen gapan.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## aristotle (Dec 1, 2012)

If ghosts were real...
How come the ghosts of all those martyred in the holocaust take on Hitler???

Ghosts and spirits are just a phony way to disgrace the dead....few people realise this..
If you can't respect living people, at least respect the dead..
Grow up people, its 2012 AD(not BC)..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 1, 2012)

Just look at..the Universe...earlier people ( soem not all ) suspected that we are not the only planet..etc etc..NOW we KNOW and Gurbani also tells us...BUT we are having  a LIMITED LIFESPAN on this Planet...100 Years or less...and we have to use that to live a LIFE that pleases the Creator...of what use is..constant worrying..nagging on and on about..life on other planets.whats out there..is there ??

GURBANI is FOR THIS LIFE ON THIS PLANET CALLED EARTH. ITS IN OUR OWN LANGUAGE meant for HUMANS ONLY.

When a child tells the Dentist that the "tooth Fairy" took his tooth..the dentist smiles..and acknowledges..and then informs the child how to brush floss etc so that the Tooth fairy wont be bale to di much harm...its NOT a statement of Fact and the dentist doenst beleive in the Tooth fairy..BUt just becasue he doesnt DENY it, says no such thing bakh blah..it doesnt mean the TF exists and does steal baby teeth......we ALL KNOW !!!
AT Guru jis time..the people believed in all those..BHARAM VEHAMS..and STILL DO TODAY...GURU JI "acknowledges" this belief..and GIVES THE ALTERNATIVE !! The SOLUTION applicable to THIS HUMAN LIFE....thats all to it. DONT READ EXTRA or between the lINES of Gurbani..Gurbani is NOT like that..its Plain and SIMPLE..no double speak..no double meanings etc..its FOR HUMANS. BY HUMANS..of HUMANS...to achieve UNION with GOD.

The Makeen Video TITLE is self explanatory...GAPPANN means Tall tales..and Maskeen ji being HUMAN is not above being HUMAN...There are HUNDREDS of such GAPPAAN VIDEOS..by Gyani Thakur Singh ( whose first title was Studnet damdami taksaal..and after that changed to Patiala Walleh..etc but he hold the Gappa Champion Titlle...he watches U-Tube vidoes..and Trandslates them into his "lectures" and gives a Gurbani twist...) and there is hari singh randhawa..Another gappoorr champion..who says ALL the Sikh Shaeeds are LIVING in the Mountains of Himalayas..they Hang their Kacherras on trees..they eat heavenly karrah parshaad..and are waiting to LIBERATE KHALISTAN..(He saw them..so its FACT)....watch his videos too...So there is NO SHORTAGE OF SUCH VIDEOS..you could possible spend about 10 YEARS watching them ALL....be my guest.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 1, 2012)

aristotle said:


> If ghosts were real...
> How come the ghosts of all those martyred in the holocaust take on Hitler???
> 
> Ghosts and spirits are just a phony way to disgrace the dead....few people realise this..
> ...




Haan Ji..waht a thought... Hari Randhawa says in a video that he saw ALL the Sikh Shaeeds ( He knew they were Singhs becasue he saw a lot of Kacherras hanging on trees...what spirits need kacherras for or how they get wet..etc i have no idea..)..and they told him we are waiting here to LIBERATE KHALISTAN....so maybe..just maybe..the Holocaust jews are also waiting..to sign an ALLIANCE TREATY with these Sikh Shaheeds..and attack simultaneously...??? seriously Ji...IF Hitler can sign treaties with Russia etc..why cant the Jews sign with the sikhs ???


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 13, 2013)

Akaal Ustat - Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen 03/05 - YouTube 

just a question out of curiousity,can a person of maskeen jis stature tell lies and speak ok gapp? i mean whole sikhism in based on truth so can maskeen ji tell lies? i hv pasted the link and video above ,ek maskeen ji varga sant banda katha karde hoye akal ustat di jooth bol sakde ne? gapp mar sakde? je gapp ya jooth bol sakde ne te phir te katha vachak te v arop aagya ?unha di sikhi te hi swal uth jaange?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

arshdeep88 said:


> Akaal Ustat - Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen 03/05 - YouTube
> 
> just a question out of curiousity,can a person of maskeen jis stature tell lies and speak ok gapp? i mean whole sikhism in based on truth so can maskeen ji tell lies? i hv pasted the link and video above ,ek maskeen ji varga sant banda katha karde hoye akal ustat di jooth bol sakde ne? gapp mar sakde? je gapp ya jooth bol sakde ne te phir te katha vachak te v arop aagya ?unha di sikhi te hi swal uth jaange?




Maskeen Ji da SACH is akin to .."TRUTH is stranger than FICTION"...
Maskeen Ji's conduct vis a vis Bhag Singh Ambala  is a strange chapter...everything is available on the Net..Samjh aapo appnnee..
Maskeen Ji is just another HUMAN BEING...just like the Late "Brahmgyani" Thakur Singh of DT..who 100% of Taksalis beleive as if he is GOD...HIMSELF as Avtaar..BUT..he lied through his teeth for 25 years that Bhinderawwalh is ALIVE and WELL and is soon going to RETURN !! Same way SHUBASH CHANDER BOSE is going to "RETURN" and FREE INDIA from the British...( Many many people believe that is TRUTH )...we should refrain form HUMAN DHARRAS..as GURU ARJUN ji warns us in SGGS..the ONe and ONLY SACHA DHARRA is the GURU..abhull..one who NEVER makes a mistake..Never LIES..cannot be faulted...MANUKH KI TEK BIRTHEE JAAN !!!

BUT to find out the TRUTH about Bhoots and Prets the EVIDENCE is inside SGGS itself....GURU JI makes everything crystal clear...only if we care to look....we dont have to rely on OUTSIDE sources - BUT all those who accept these do rely on OUTSIDE SOURCES becasue theres nothing in SGGS that confirms these.


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 13, 2013)

sat sri akal _/\_ , thanks for replying  i am myself confuse to be honest,and my heart refuses to accept any ones ideology be it maskeen ji or anybody's else,it's just confusion prevails sometimes about the true knowledge of Shabad,its just i had high respect for maskeen ji and his katha and in the way he use to interpret and give meanings and provide insight knowledge to the guru granth sahib and the shabad  in a very deep manner,yes it is very right that a person is at the end of the day a human but with a person being human, responsiblities come ,and higher the person elevates higher the responsiblities become ,its not that for me he is greater than guru granth sahib mahraj or our gurus, its just i adore and respect him for his deep knowledge and providing in depth knowledge to the GURU SHABAD ,there is another video too where he justifies the existence of spirits and ghosts citing the shabad of guru arjan dev ji mahraj from sukhmani sahib ,now for a person like me who has just started understanding shabads, whom version to trust ? katha of giani maskeen ji in which he cites the shabad from guru arjan dev mahraj ji in guru granth sahib for the existence of the ghosts or any other source or person ?  in that video too he says that he had to face the wrath of many educated persons and docters that what are you speaking giani ji ,you are just talking of superstitions ,but maskeen j says in the video itself that if someone wants to argue he should first go and argue guru arjan dev mahraj ,he said he had just translated it as it has been,

and personally i dnt know really what happened between giani ji and bhai singh ambala ?,please provide some information or any link


thanks for replying  earlier  
sat sri akal _/\_


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

Lest we forget...GURBANI is 110% ONLY FOR HUMANS...its in HUMAN LANGUAGE..in HUMAN SCRIPT..for HUMAN EARS....

Its Not a magicians trick manual..its not a mantar its not a jantar..its not to cure diseases,( Guru Sahib maintained PHARMACIES ) bad health, ( Guru Anagd Ji sahib maintained AKHARRAS for physical exercises)  impure drinking water ( Water filters do this)..its NOT to make dairy cows pregnant/give more milk etc (thats the job of Veterinary dept)...although LOTS and LOTS of babas, derawadees, brahmgyanis, mahapurash do MISUSE GURBANI to trick innocent ignorant humans to do "all" of the above...that is they give "Gurbani water"  ( GW) to farmers to sprinkle over cows to make them pregnant..give more milk..become docile...they also sprinkle such GW over impure water to make it drinkable..they also provide such GW to be sprinkled over sick..the old..etc to make them healthy and fit as a horse...BUT as YET NOT A SINGLE such HOLY Man has ever had GW so POWERFUL as to make a DEAD HUMAN WALK..or  an AMPUTEE GROW legs..hands..or a SIGHTLESS man grow a new pair of EYES..etc.  ALL SUCH babas and Holy men ADMIT THEMSELVES INTO MODERBN HOSPITALS for TREATMENT of DISEASES..operations..kidney failure..in fact the last one SEWA SINGH TARMALA who was head of the BRAHMGYANI UNIVERSITY that claimed to cure everything with GW..himself DIED of HEPATITIS B IN A HOSPITAL !! MANY MANY others also DIED IN HOSPITALS !!!..after a LIFE TIME of distributing GW to their IGNORANT FOLLOWERS..for every "problem":..including Bhoots prets removal.....( But not for their own sicknesses...for which they trusted MODERN DOCTORS).

GURBANI is a WAY OF LIFE...JEEWAN JAACH...a TOOL BOX for a Human to IMPROVE his/her LIFE to make it in SYNC with the CREATOR...while living as a HUMAN. So when Bhagat kabir Ji tells us.."A Human BODY sans any GUNNS of the Akal purakh..sans His naam..sans His Kirtan vadiyaee...is an "EMPTY SHELL....a HOUSE INHABITED BY BHOOTS PRETS..he means a Human Body completely filled with..Maya, moh, lobh, hankaar, kaam krodh anger, lust greed...and not .."headless spirits floating around without feet !! tongues hanging out dripping blood..making blood curdling shrieks..banging windows and making curtains fly in the wind....TOO MUCH BOLLYWOOD/HOLLYWOOD THRILLERS !!!:japosatnamwaheguru::singhsippingcoffee:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

Arshdeep Ji...

First of all go to PROF SAHIB SINGH JIs 10 Volume Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Darpan...its available online   and go through shbad by shbad..then compare with Teekas of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji done by harbans Singh Doabiah..Bhai veer Singh Ji...and do your own thinking...vichaar...then you can see the real Maskeen Ji...no need to go "argue" with GURU ARJUN JI Sahib...that is HEIGHT OF IGNORANCE even to SUGGEST....it means Maskeen is declaring..LOOK HERE MATE..I KNOW what Guru Arjun ji means 100%..argue with ME is same as arguing with GURU JI..means I AM GURU !!  ( Guru Arjun Ji is long GONE..BUT I am HERE..telling YOU what GURU ARJUN JI MEANS...) This ONE LINE is enough to judge a HUMAN VS the GURU.

2. Bhag Singh Ambala incident...etc please do some GOOGLING ji...plenty on the Internet...if after a few MONTHS ( and study of Prof sahib singh darpan online)..you still cant find the links..i will forward to you...BUT not right now..because its vital to get the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji right first...

3. IF you happen to discover a line...in Sahib Singhs darpan..doabiahs teeks or even Bhai veer singhs teeks that says.."LOOK here..arguing with ME/MY INTERPRETATION is same as arguing with GURU ARJUN JI....then let me know...These were HUMANS TOO..but they KNEW their LIMITS...

Regards


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Lest we forget...GURBANI is 110% ONLY FOR HUMANS...its in HUMAN LANGUAGE..in HUMAN SCRIPT..for HUMAN EARS....
> 
> Its Not a magicians trick manual..its not a mantar its not a jantar..its not to cure diseases,( Guru Sahib maintained PHARMACIES ) bad health, ( Guru Anagd Ji sahib maintained AKHARRAS for physical exercises)  impure drinking water ( Water filters do this)..its NOT to make dairy cows pregnant/give more milk etc (thats the job of Veterinary dept)...although LOTS and LOTS of babas, derawadees, brahmgyanis, mahapurash do MISUSE GURBANI to trick innocent ignorant humans to do "all" of the above...that is they give "Gurbani water"  ( GW) to farmers to sprinkle over cows to make them pregnant..give more milk..become docile...they also sprinkle such GW over impure water to make it drinkable..they also provide such GW to be sprinkled over sick..the old..etc to make them healthy and fit as a horse...BUT as YET NOT A SINGLE such HOLY Man has ever had GW so POWERFUL as to make a DEAD HUMAN WALK..or  an AMPUTEE GROW legs..hands..or a SIGHTLESS man grow a new pair of EYES..etc.  ALL SUCH babas and Holy men ADMIT THEMSELVES INTO MODERBN HOSPITALS for TREATMENT of DISEASES..operations..kidney failure..in fact the last one SEWA SINGH TARMALA who was head of the BRAHMGYANI UNIVERSITY that claimed to cure everything with GW..himself DIED of HEPATITIS B IN A HOSPITAL !! MANY MANY others also DIED IN HOSPITALS !!!..after a LIFE TIME of distributing GW to their IGNORANT FOLLOWERS..for every "problem":..including Bhoots prets removal.....( But not for their own sicknesses...for which they trusted MODERN DOCTORS).
> 
> GURBANI is a WAY OF LIFE...JEEWAN JAACH...a TOOL BOX for a Human to IMPROVE his/her LIFE to make it in SYNC with the CREATOR...while living as a HUMAN. So when Bhagat kabir Ji tells us.."A Human BODY sans any GUNNS of the Akal purakh..sans His naam..sans His Kirtan vadiyaee...is an "EMPTY SHELL....a HOUSE INHABITED BY BHOOTS PRETS..he means a Human Body completely filled with..Maya, moh, lobh, hankaar, kaam krodh anger, lust greed...and not .."headless spirits floating around without feet !! tongues hanging out dripping blood..making blood curdling shrieks..banging windows and making curtains fly in the wind....TOO MUCH BOLLYWOOD/HOLLYWOOD THRILLERS !!!:japosatnamwaheguru::singhsippingcoffee:


i couldnt agree with you more about this,its true what you said,


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 13, 2013)

Gyani ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said as usual.

This is the proof that Sikhi did not stop in time with our Gurus nor did it stop afterwards with people like Bhai Veer Singh, Maskeen ji and others and it will not stop after Prof. Darshan Singh and many like him leave this speck of sand.

The beauty of Sikhi is that it gives us tools through Gurbani to be the anthropologists and archaeologists of the selves so that we can discover new gems every time we read Gurbani. This is what Simran and Naam Japnah in Sikhi mean. Sikhi urges us to keep on updating our "inner software" all the times in order for the Sikhi to be shone via deeds by our "hard drives". 

If not, then we become mere parrots with one  ugly plumage, no matter how many Khandas we have around our necks or on our pugs and how long our Cholas are, nor does it matter how many Churians do our Churidaar Pyjamas have.

As far as Bhoots/prets are concerned, they are the snake oil rubs laced with scare tactics to lasso the ignorant in the self created dogmas by the honchos of the religions.

Thanks for the great insight.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Arshdeep Ji...
> 
> First of all go to PROF SAHIB SINGH JIs 10 Volume Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Darpan...its available online   and go through shbad by shbad..then compare with Teekas of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji done by harbans Singh Doabiah..Bhai veer Singh Ji...and do your own thinking...vichaar...then you can see the real Maskeen Ji...no need to go "argue" with GURU ARJUN JI Sahib...that is HEIGHT OF IGNORANCE even to SUGGEST....it means Maskeen is declaring..LOOK HERE MATE..I KNOW what Guru Arjun ji means 100%..argue with ME is same as arguing with GURU JI..means I AM GURU !!  ( Guru Arjun Ji is long GONE..BUT I am HERE..telling YOU what GURU ARJUN JI MEANS...) This ONE LINE is enough to judge a HUMAN VS the GURU.
> 
> ...


sure i will go to the depth of this to find out as i am myself intrested to find the truth,lest in few days i myself see any ghost lol ,but at the same time why think that just out of sheer ego and ignorance he says that go first argue with guru himself,lets see from other prospective that just that he says many a time that some people have habbit of questioning gurus and shabad also and do all kind of kintu prantu on guru , and one thing more some person in this forum very well said that science too to some extent today have managed to capture such unexplained  things on tv and cameras,they might not be able to proof the existence but they at the same time never denied too,and evidences are more on the side of the unexplained things existence which haven been able to denied ,if gurbani says there are no evil spirits and ghosts wont be than contracting the truth from today,but bani is conisdred to be jug jug atal,


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 13, 2013)

arshdeep88 ji

On this thread you seem to be conceding your point to Gyani ji. On another thread you are saying something completely different

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/inter...-to-fight-ghosts-bhoots-prets.html#post181077

Are we going to be racing from thread to thread to figure out what you really are trying to say? Or do you really intend to have a sincere discussion about this topic, a discussion that does not require us to figure out where you are headed? Something like  a chess tournament where a player plays more than one game at a time?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 14, 2013)

Spnadmin ji..Your post in that "other Thread" Nails the coffin SHUT. No bhoot can ever escape form that..BUT IF the "bhoot" Cannot come OUT from the Coffin......then some people who cannot let go of their pet bhoots..then attempt to "break INTO" the nailed coffin instead....to chase after their bhoot...we can call these *main na Mannu*..*I DONT ACCEPT*.types...They will LOUDLY declare.............Gurbani is sachi..its Logical..blah blah..*I am a SIKH*..BUT...I also cannot let go of bhoots prets angels gods goddesses..satans witches demons...and thats why I have to visit mandirs, do poojas, tie various coloured threads on my wrists, wear talismans around my neck drink holy water etc etc..BUT I AM A SIKH also...!!!  What can we do with such DUALITY DRIVEN DUBHIDHA STRUCK humans...???  sad cases...


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 14, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> arshdeep88 ji
> 
> On this thread you seem to be conceding your point to Gyani ji. On another thread you are saying something completely different
> 
> ...



Sat Sri Akal My Elder Brother
first if something or any point of my view seems to have gone wrong according to the SIkHi  with folded hands apologise to you and everyone around,the topic in the other forum was different and i dont know what wrong did i said there in other forum? i have just asked few questions out of curiosity here ?where did any action of mine says that i am not having sincere discussion about this om anything dear brother? still if any action of mine seems to going wrong i duly apologise for the same as you all are profound learners i am just new here


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 14, 2013)

spnadmin said:


> arshdeep88 ji
> 
> Are we going to be racing from thread to thread to figure out what you really are trying to say? Or do you really intend to have a sincere discussion about this topic, a discussion that does not require us to figure out where you are headed? Something like  a chess tournament where a player plays more than one game at a time?


  why are you going from thread to thread?

i discussed there under the topic how to fight evil spirits and ghosts ,and here i am talking under the topic GHOSTS IN GURBANI 
simple veer

sat sri akal


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 14, 2013)

Going from thread to thread is what admin does.  Keep a lid on.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 14, 2013)

Arshdeep ji, I bet you are more likely to be eaten by a tiger than by a zombified ghost or dead body, with fangs!

[True story]


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 14, 2013)

kanlwajeet singh ji

veer ji eaten up by a tiger ,biten by dog ,or clawed by a cat is different matter all together than presenting the views about existence and non existence


----------



## arshdeep88 (Mar 14, 2013)

anyways i humbly bow out from this conversation and discussion

sat sri akal to all


----------



## Ajuni (Mar 25, 2013)

Randip Singh said:


> I had a massive debate with someone about this....who said bhoots and prets were a reality....I said no it was a metaphor...........the person said NO it was a reality...........I said ok Guru ji said God made men of clay too (see my footnote)......therefore we are made of clay....to which the person replied this was a metaphor.........
> 
> 
> .......there are a some great lunatics around who call themselves Sikhs




But what is the bhoots and pret a metaphor of?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 26, 2013)

Ajuni said:


> But what is the bhoots and pret a metaphor of?



Mothers in law???!!!


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 26, 2013)

Ajuni said:


> But what is the bhoots and pret a metaphor of?



I beg to disagree with you Tejwantji, they are clearly a reference to ex wives


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 26, 2013)

Harry ji, I have been married to one great lady for the past 24 years. Hence, all come in the same package.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 26, 2013)

> I have been married to one great lady for the past 24 years.



Please ask your better half to join SPN family!


----------



## itsmaneet (Mar 27, 2013)

Bhoot - Pret are those who are away from Gurbani, Do Not Trust Waheguru, Do Not Follow Gurmat, Dis Respect Guru Sewaks, Do Not Do Nitnem, Simran ...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 27, 2013)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Harry ji, I have been married to one great lady for the past 24 years. Hence, all come in the same package.



On a serious note, I must add that both my MIL and wife are 'angels'.


----------



## Harry Haller (Mar 27, 2013)

Tejwant Singh said:


> On a serious note, I must add that both my MIL and wife are 'angels'.




A Sikh should not fear anything! lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Mar 27, 2013)

We are Phantom Philosophers.


----------



## palaingtha (May 14, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.
> 
> Almost daily I come across "Sikhs" who tell me they have so much shardha in Gurbani..they beleive every single word of Gurbani..and this tells them that there are BHOOTS and PRETS.( also YUGS and Reincarnations..84 lakh joons and  jamraaj and chitragupts..and and ..and..)   I ask them..Have you really studied Gurbani ?? or just read gurbani..superficially...
> The Difficulty and problem stems from the fact that we Sikhs always proclaim that GURU NANAK began a NEW RELIGION...a NEW system of THOUGHT...a Brand New Philosophy...etc etc BUT then we put on the Same old "spectacles" of Brahminism/vedas/purans...when we attempt to "look" at GURMATT Philosphy espoused in GURBANI. The "technique" Guru Ji used in Wriiting Gurbani is called PRODAWAAD...USE the "same old words" that already well known..BUT GIVE them NEW MEANINGS in line with the NEW GURMATT PHILOSOPHY.  Thus we have mention of YUGS, REINCARNATION, BHOOTS, PRETS, 84 Lakh Joons etc etc..ALL these are used just as EXAMPLES..UDHARANS ONLY....to explain the new GURMATT. we cannot see the new gurmatt if we continue to BORROW the Brahmins" spectacles to see what Guru Ji wrote. WHY DID GURU JI THROW WATER at HARDWAAR ?? Does this Mean that We MUST also "THROW WATER" ?? Guru Ji is clearly THROWING WATER...But to TEACH his NEW GURMATT PHILOSOPHY....that THROWING WATER is a useless act...and even IF GURU JI also threw water..we are NOT to DO IT anymore after we read and understand GURBANI.
> ...



I am giving here under Gurbani Shlokas in which you will find the mention of evil spirits, the higher and lower castes and repetition of God's name. All the three you have denied to having been accepted by Gurbani. It is another issue that we need not fear the evil spirits, take pride in ones birth in a high caste family or think low of the other castes. But Simran is to be practiced, i.e. repetition of Waheguru Satnam. I can give many more quotes from Gurbavi.

ਭੈਰਉ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਬਿਘਨੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਣਤ ਜਮੁ ਦੂਰਹੁ ਭਾਗੈ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਸਭ 
ਦੂਖਹ ਨਾਸੁ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥੧॥ ਨਿਰਬਿਘਨ ਭਗਤਿ ਭਜੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਉ ॥ ਰਸਕਿ 
ਰਸਕਿ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਚਾਖੁ ਨ ਜੋਹੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਦੈਤ ਦੇਉ ਨ 
ਪੋਹੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਮੋਹੁ ਮਾਨੁ ਨ ਬਧੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਨ ਰੁਧੈ ॥੨॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕੀ 
ਸਗਲੀ ਬੇਲਾ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਬਹੁ ਮਾਹਿ ਇਕੇਲਾ ॥ ਜਾਤਿ ਅਜਾਤਿ ਜਪੈ ਜਨੁ ਕੋਇ ॥ ਜੋ ਜਾਪੈ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ 
ਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥ ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੀਐ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਿ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਨਾਮ ਕਾ ਪੂਰਨ ਰੰਗੁ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਉ ਪ੍ਰਭ 
ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ॥ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਹੁ ਚਿਤਾਰਿ ॥੪॥੩੬॥੪੯॥ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੧੫੦

ਅਰਥ :ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਬੜੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਨਾਲ ਸਦਾ  ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਕਰ, ਸਦਾ ਹਰੀ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ 
ਜਪਦਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਕਰ । ਇਹ ਭਗਤੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ) ਕੋਈ ਰੁਕਾਵਟ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਣ ਦੇਂਦੀ 
।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਿਆਂ (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਸਫ਼ਰ ਵਿਚ ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਦੀ) ਕੋਈ ਰੁਕਾਵਟ ਨਹੀਂ 
ਪੈਂਦੀ । ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਣਦਿਆਂ (ਜੀਵਨ ਇਤਨਾ ਉੱਚਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ 
ਪਾਸੋਂ) ਜਮਰਾਜ ਦੂਰੋਂ ਹੀ ਪਰੇ ਹਟ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ । ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਿਆਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ 
ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮਨ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ।੧। 

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ ਕੋਈ ਭੈੜੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਗਦੀ, ਕੋਈ ਦੈਂਤ ਕੋਈ ਦੇਉ ਆਪਣਾ 
ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ, ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਮੋਹ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਮਾਣ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ  ਕੁਚਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ, 
ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਫਸਦਾ ।੨। 

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਜਿਹੜਾ ਭੀ ਸਮਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਿਚ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਿਆ ਜਾਏ ਉਹੀ ਚੰਗਾ ਹੈ) ਹਰੇਕ ਸਮਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ 
ਢੁਕਵਾਂ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਰਲਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹੀ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ । ਉੱਚੀ ਜਾਤਿ 
ਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ  ਚਾਹੇ ਨੀਵੀਂ ਜਾਤਿ ਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ, ਜਿਹੜਾ ਭੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਉੱਚੀਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ।੩। 

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਰਹਿ ਕੇ) ਜਪਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਦੀ 
ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਪੂਰਾ ਰੰਗ (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਉਤੇ ਚੜ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ) । ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! 
(ਆਪਣੇ  ਦਾਸ) ਨਾਨਕ ਉਤੇ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ, ਹੇ  ਹਰੀ! (ਮੈ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ) ਦੇਹ (ਤਾ ਕਿ) ਮੈਂ 
(ਆਪਣੇ) ਹਰੇਕ ਸਾਹ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ (ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ) ਚੇਤੇ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ ।੪।੩੬।੪੯।


----------



## linzer (May 15, 2013)

Palaingtha ji
Can we get the english translation on that please ? Or at least the page #


----------



## palaingtha (May 15, 2013)

itsmaneet said:


> Bhoot - Pret are those who are away from Gurbani, Do Not Trust Waheguru, Do Not Follow Gurmat, Dis Respect Guru Sewaks, Do Not Do Nitnem, Simran ...



You are very much mistaken. That much I would say. I don't want to brag.
You want to appear that you are a Maha Gyani and there is nobody like you who knows the SGGS bani.


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 15, 2013)

Before I go through it, I would like to ask if by chanting His name Messenger of Death runs away and all sufferings vanish, then why Sant Bhindrawale had to keep Gun and security guard around him. He was 24 hour Naam Japiyeh. Second do the God has feet where our mind get stablize?

best regards
sahni


----------



## findingmyway (May 17, 2013)

linzer said:


> Palaingtha ji
> Can we get the english translation on that please ? Or at least the page #



ਪੰਨਾ ੧੧੫੦
Ang 1150


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 17, 2013)

GURBANI..SGGS..is all 100% POSITIVE....good vibes..DO whats RIGHT..get the Phall...Live Righteously...get the full benefits....BUT a few among us always look at the Glass Half EMPTY..always go fort he NEGATIVE...always drivel in fear...scared of monsters under the bed...inside the cupboard...sleep with the lights ON !! and stlill shudder under the chadars...the Morning JAPJI is POSITIVE..the Nightfall SOHILA is POSITIVE...Positive + positive = POSITIVE. While Gursikhs sleep early and get up early..such NEGATIVES go around peeping under beds and cant sleep or if they do..they wake up screaming form nightmares in Broad daylight at 12 NOON !!:grinningsingh::grinningsingh:


----------



## findingmyway (May 18, 2013)

Shabad in blue. Translation and my interpretation in purple underneath each paragraph of Prof Sahib's commentary. Please note it isn't a pure translation as it includes my own understanding. This is for English speakers, thanks for flagging it up Linzer ji 

ਭੈਰਉ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ [/FONT]
ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਬਿਘਨੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਣਤ ਜਮੁ ਦੂਰਹੁ ਭਾਗੈ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਸਭ[/FONT] ਦੂਖਹ ਨਾਸੁ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥੧॥ 
[/FONT]
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਿਆਂ (ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਸਫ਼ਰ ਵਿਚ ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਦੀ) ਕੋਈ ਰੁਕਾਵਟ ਨਹੀਂ[/FONT] ਪੈਂਦੀ । ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਣਦਿਆਂ (ਜੀਵਨ ਇਤਨਾ ਉੱਚਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ[/FONT] ਪਾਸੋਂ) ਜਮਰਾਜ ਦੂਰੋਂ ਹੀ ਪਰੇ ਹਟ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ । ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਿਆਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ[/FONT], ਅਤੇ[/FONT] ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮਨ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ।੧।[/FONT]

When chanting Akaal’s name, no obstacle comes in your way on the path of life. When listening to Akaal’s name, (Jam here represents the fear of death, not the messenger of death), the fear of death moves far away from you. When taking naam, all sorrows depart and the mind remains fixed in the service of Akaal (at Akaal’s feet). 

ਨਿਰਬਿਘਨ ਭਗਤਿ ਭਜੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਉ ॥ ਰਸਕਿ[/FONT]ਰਸਕਿ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥[/FONT]

  ਅਰਥ :ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਬੜੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਨਾਲ ਸਦਾ[/FONT] ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਕਰ[/FONT], ਸਦਾ ਹਰੀ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ[/FONT]  ਜਪਦਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਕਰ । ਇਹ ਭਗਤੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਰਾਹ ਵਿਚ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ) ਕੋਈ ਰੁਕਾਵਟ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਣ ਦੇਂਦੀ[/FONT] ।[/FONT]੧।ਰਹਾਉ।[/FONT]

[/FONT] This kind of devotion along the path of life is the way to escape from the effects of obstacles in life. Always remember Akaal with much love, always sing about the wondrous aspects of Akaal.

Put all together, the repetition indicates we should be eating, sleeping, singing, speaking, listening, following, living Gurbani!

ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਚਾਖੁ ਨ ਜੋਹੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਦੈਤ ਦੇਉ ਨ[/FONT]ਪੋਹੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਮੋਹੁ ਮਾਨੁ ਨ ਬਧੈ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਨ ਰੁਧੈ ॥੨॥ 
[/FONT]
  ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ ਕੋਈ ਭੈੜੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਗਦੀ[/FONT], ਕੋਈ ਦੈਂਤ ਕੋਈ ਦੇਉ ਆਪਣਾ[/FONT] ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ[/FONT], ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਮੋਹ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਮਾਣ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ[/FONT] ਕੁਚਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ[/FONT], ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਫਸਦਾ ।੨।[/FONT]

When remembering Akaal, bad luck does not befall you (nazar lagna is a common Panjabi phrase representing bad luck. There were a lot of rituals in order to ward off the evil eye, or nazar or chakh away, such as a black dot placed on a pretty face. So Guruji is telling us the only thing required to combat bad luck is following Gurbani.) When following Gurbani (remembering Akaal), ghosts and spirits cannot influence you (as you no longer waste your time or energy thinking about them). Always remembering Akaal, the greed of illusions of material wealth cannot disrupt the life of a spiritual mind. Always remembering Akaal, a person escapes the hold of having to always reinvent yourself (rebirth). (We know this line cannot be talking about physical reincarnation as the line before or 1<sup>st</sup> half of rhyme refers to the mind so it does not make sense to suddenly switch focus to the emotional.)

ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕੀ[/FONT]ਸਗਲੀ ਬੇਲਾ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਬਹੁ ਮਾਹਿ ਇਕੇਲਾ ॥ ਜਾਤਿ ਅਜਾਤਿ ਜਪੈ ਜਨੁ ਕੋਇ ॥ ਜੋ ਜਾਪੈ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ[/FONT]ਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
[/FONT]
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਜਿਹੜਾ ਭੀ ਸਮਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਿਚ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਿਆ ਜਾਏ ਉਹੀ ਚੰਗਾ ਹੈ) ਹਰੇਕ ਸਮਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ[/FONT] ਢੁਕਵਾਂ ਹੈ[/FONT], ਪਰ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਰਲਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹੀ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ । ਉੱਚੀ ਜਾਤਿ[/FONT] ਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ[/FONT] ਚਾਹੇ ਨੀਵੀਂ ਜਾਤਿ ਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ[/FONT], ਜਿਹੜਾ ਭੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਉੱਚੀਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ।੩।[/FONT]

ALL times are good time to remember Akaal, i.e. anytime spent in remembering Akaal is time well spent and not just amritvela. Out of countless people, very few actually do TRUE simran (follow Gurbani with mind and soul, inside and out). It doesn’t matter if you are of high caste or have no caste, whoever lives in remembrance (and following), the spiritual state of that person is elevated.

ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੀਐ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਿ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਨਾਮ ਕਾ ਪੂਰਨ ਰੰਗੁ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਉ ਪ੍ਰਭ[/FONT]ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ॥ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਹੁ ਚਿਤਾਰਿ ॥੪॥੩੬॥੪੯॥ ਪੰਨਾ ੧੧੫੦[/FONT]

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਰਹਿ ਕੇ) ਜਪਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ[/FONT], (ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਦੀ[/FONT] ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਪੂਰਾ ਰੰਗ (ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਉਤੇ ਚੜ੍ਹਦਾ ਹੈ) । ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ![/FONT] (ਆਪਣੇ[/FONT] ਦਾਸ) ਨਾਨਕ ਉਤੇ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ[/FONT], ਹੇ[/FONT] ਹਰੀ! (ਮੈ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ) ਦੇਹ (ਤਾ ਕਿ) ਮੈਂ[/FONT] (ਆਪਣੇ) ਹਰੇਕ ਸਾਹ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ (ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ) ਚੇਤੇ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ ।੪।੩੬।੪੯।[/FONT]

The naam can be sung among the saadh sangat. With the help of Akaal (yourself), naam completely colours all aspects of your life. Nanak says, Akaal is full of mercy. With each and every breath, remember the Creator.
  <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-GB</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>PA</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin-top:0cm;     mso-para-margin-right:0cm;     mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;     mso-para-margin-left:0cm;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]-->  <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>   <o:AllowPNG/>  </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-GB</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>PA</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin-top:0cm;     mso-para-margin-right:0cm;     mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;     mso-para-margin-left:0cm;     line-height:115%;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## palaingtha (May 19, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> Shabad in blue. Translation and my interpretation in purple underneath each paragraph of Prof Sahib's commentary. Please note it isn't a pure translation as it includes my own understanding. This is for English speakers, thanks for flagging it up Linzer ji
> 
> ਭੈਰਉ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ [/FONT]
> ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਬਿਘਨੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਣਤ ਜਮੁ ਦੂਰਹੁ ਭਾਗੈ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਸਭ[/FONT] ਦੂਖਹ ਨਾਸੁ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥੧॥
> ...



When following Gurbani (remembering Akaal), ghosts and spirits cannot influence you (as you no longer waste your time or energy thinking about them).
That is what I say Gurbani believes in the existence of these evil spirits as you will find from the above translation posted by you. My saying is that much only. Those who are remembering God "Sas Giras" do not have to fear the evil spirits. I saw these evil spirits and I avoided in disturbing them, while my friend, might have offended them and he had to pay with his life.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 19, 2013)

THEN WHY do we continue to LABOUR and WASTE TIME..on these spirits bhoots ??  Dont we get the basic point.."WASTING TIME and ENERGY.....on a subject thats inst worth an IOTA as far as GURBANI is concerned.....GURU Jis is repeatedly saying..READ GURBANI....dont WASTE TIME..and some among us are repeatedly saying..NO GURU JI..I HAVE TO keep on WASTING TIME...MY time as well as others time..becasue I am psychotic..deadly terrified of bhoots..so please forgive me..I MUST WASTE time...Guru Ji says..THERE is NOT ENOUGH TIME for GURBANI/AKAAL....but we say..no no no..I do have plenty of time to WASTE/KILL....so i must go on beating this DEAD BHOOT till it gets up and scares the living Bovine backend out of me...sigh....let the others concentarte on GURBANI..i have my OBSESSION....SIGH....


----------



## japjisahib04 (May 19, 2013)

But Giani ji, don't you think, we are duty bound to clear the air. Because the person concern is not able to interpret or comprehend the meaning of gurbani himself and is simply dependent upon those who have interpreted as per their knowledge. Gurbani even talks of jamm. Now is their any messenger of death? For example take the pankti, 'ਜਉ ਜਮੁ ਆਇ ਕੇਸ ਗਹਿ ਪਟਕੈ ਤਾ ਦਿਨ ਕਿਛੁ ਨ ਬਸਾਹਿਗਾ।।  Normal interpretation of this pankti is when the messenger of death comes and grabs you by the hair, and knocks you down, on that day, you shall be powerless but simple common sense and question is when after death nothing shall accompany least to talk of body, then which are those hair whom so called jamm will grab and knocks down. In fact guru sahib is not talking after death but vikars of present time which makes our life miserable.There are two types of laws of nature. One is external and the other is internal. Since I know if I jump from the top floor, definately I will get hurt thus no one dare to jump unless someone is trained. Gurbani is teaching us if I am living in ant kaal (spiritually dead) how these laws of nature erode my body internally.

Similarly gurbani teaches me what is bhoot and pret by saying, ' ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਪਰੇਤੁ ਹੈ ਕਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਅਹੰਕਾਰਾ ॥ SGGS 513.13.

best regards 
sahni


----------



## Harry Haller (May 19, 2013)

life can be hard and challenging enough without the added complication of imaginary creatures, however it is not for us in my view to correct anyone.

We all have the power and ability to focus our minds on the positive or the negative, if one were to believe in the supernatural, I feel it is a dangerous negative road to follow.

What concerns me is that there are people in authority and power, who are in a position to influence others, that have clearly never heard of the word 'metaphor'

For such people a balanced argument should exist not for correction, but to counter what I would call, very basic interpretation for the benefit of others


----------



## findingmyway (May 19, 2013)

palaingtha said:


> When following Gurbani (remembering Akaal), ghosts and spirits cannot influence you (as you no longer waste your time or energy thinking about them).
> That is what I say Gurbani believes in the existence of these evil spirits as you will find from the above translation posted by you. My saying is that much only. Those who are remembering God "Sas Giras" do not have to fear the evil spirits. I saw these evil spirits and I avoided in disturbing them, while my friend, might have offended them and he had to pay with his life.



Palaingtha ji, you've missed the point. If something can only control you if its in your head then the chance of it being physical is very small!! Therefore, as per the shabad think about them no more........


----------



## palaingtha (May 19, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> THEN WHY do we continue to LABOUR and WASTE TIME..on these spirits bhoots ??  Dont we get the basic point.."WASTING TIME and ENERGY.....on a subject thats inst worth an IOTA as far as GURBANI is concerned.....GURU Jis is repeatedly saying..READ GURBANI....dont WASTE TIME..and some among us are repeatedly saying..NO GURU JI..I HAVE TO keep on WASTING TIME...MY time as well as others time..becasue I am psychotic..deadly terrified of bhoots..so please forgive me..I MUST WASTE time...Guru Ji says..THERE is NOT ENOUGH TIME for GURBANI/AKAAL....but we say..no no no..I do have plenty of time to WASTE/KILL....so i must go on beating this DEAD BHOOT till it gets up and scares the living Bovine backend out of me...sigh....let the others concentarte on GURBANI..i have my OBSESSION....SIGH....




Gurbani has given us the remedy for threats (if one has) FROM EVIL SPIRITS to rely on GurbanI and repete of God's name.
The matter here under discussion is the existence of evil spirits or not.
Man faces threats from several angles and he looks around for remedies. The threat from evil spirits to be met with repetition of God's name "Sas Giras" 

There is a threat to India from China. We contemplate on how to overcome this threat. Saying there is no China will not help. China exists, a threat is also there.
In the same way what Gurbani says 'evil spirits are there and there may also be threat to some one from these evil spirits. Gurbani gives us remedy " repeat the name of God and the threat will vanish". With remedy Guru Sahib gives us 'the existence of evil spirits is not in question' but the threat can be obliterated.
I have not started this discussion but Harry Haller has. Put this question to him and let us know his answer in the light of your sermon to me.
Some months back I had related an experience on evil spirits that I had gone through. I neer said I was afraid in any way.
You had also given  your experience with a Road-Magician which you retracted. I have stood my ground and it was very much there that I had experienced.
One must have courage to meet anybody's challenge and NOT COWED DOWN.

I will again repeat "Gurbani accepts the existence of Evil Spirits" and that is the subject matter of this discussion.

Now the ball is in your court as to (1) accept the existence of evil spirits and (2) why Harry Haller is wasting time? (like you said above, but directing the question towards me instead of Harry Haller). I am not afraid of Bhoots. I had only related an experience I had during 1945. If you still feel it was my hallucination, then you have to answer "WHY MY FRIEND DIED THE SAME NIGHT ASKING FOR BHAT MACHI?" which the doctor in attendance advised not to give.


----------



## palaingtha (May 19, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> Palaingtha ji, you've missed the point. If something can only control you if its in your head then the chance of it being physical is very small!! Therefore, as per the shabad think about them no more........



You are missing the point in relation to the discussion. Let us confine to "Do evil spirits exist in the light of Gur Vichar"?
Evil spirits are not in my mind. I had related an experience of having seen imps relishing rice and fish placed on a big leaf by the road side along which runs a canal where I stopped and my friend overtaking me crossed the thing while proceeding on his path. He must have disturbed the evil spirits. He fell ill and all the time asking for Bhat Machi and, on refusal died the same night.

The question here is "do evil spirits exist in view of Gur Vichar"?

Gurbani gives remedy for countering evil spirits. A remedy can only be suggested if there is a cause of threat. To overcome the threat from evil spirits Gurbani says "Repeat the name of God and no evil spirit can harm you".


----------



## spnadmin (May 19, 2013)

palaingtha said:


> The question here is "do evil spirits exist in view of Gur Vichar"?
> 
> Gurbani gives remedy for countering evil spirits. A remedy can only be suggested if there is a cause of threat. To overcome the threat from evil spirits Gurbani says "Repeat the name of God and no evil spirit can harm you".




This thread has been twisting in circles for days now. There is probably no room for compromise where supernatural creatures are concerned. But the thread needs to refocus.

Before I continue, will all glance to the top of the thread, read the title, and reflect on its meaning? Guru Nanak, in the face of devotees who were throwing water toward the sun to honor their ancestors at Haridwaar (doorway to Hari), decided instead to throw water in the opposite direction, toward his far away fields where more good would be done. 

Now I continue. Does anyone agree that the story of Haridwaar signals Guru Nanak wanted to free us from superstitions that had become deeply buried in the imagination, folklore and religious traditions of the civilization of the Indus valley? 

If you do agree, then why the references to bhoots and prets and other supernatural forms in Gurbani? 

If you do not agree, then what was Guru Nanak's real purpose at Haridwaar, other than turning his back on the door to Hari and insulting the devotees?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 20, 2013)

In order to have a Happy LIFE..
we must get rid of 2 things..

DEBTS      and   DOUBTS.  BOTH these are discussed in GURBANI.....DUALITY is to be discarded...DOUBTS thrown aside..and an Honest hard worker who earns and Shares cant have "DEBTS".

2. Since Guru nanak ji did "THROW WATER"...are we also saying we too MUST THROW WATER - even if its in the OPPOSITE DIRECTION ??  The Proof is there..Guru ji DID IT !!

SAME argument is being used to push us into "beleiving" GURBANI admits imps exist...IT DOES NOT. PERIOD.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 20, 2013)

> Gurbani has given us the remedy for threats (if one has) FROM EVIL SPIRITS to rely on GurbanI and repete of God's name.


 
I believe this to be a basic interpretation of a solution to a basic interpretation of a problem. What you are lauding amounts to the very thing I believe Guru Nanak was protesting against, the chanting of Gods name alone achieves nothing. 



> Man faces threats from several angles and he looks around for remedies. The threat from evil spirits to be met with repetition of God's name "Sas Giras"


This reminds me of a story in the press a while back, a nigerian christian nurse was called to a young baby who was quite ill, as the baby got worse, according to the parents, the nurse kept running round the room shouting 'jesus help me, jesus help me', I think the child died....



> There is a threat to India from China. We contemplate on how to overcome this threat. Saying there is no China will not help. China exists, a threat is also there


 
a bad analogy, I can see China...



> I have not started this discussion but Harry Haller has. Put this question to him and let us know his answer in the light of your sermon to me.


 
My answer is that what Guru Nanak was doing at Hardwaar was showing us that pointless ritual and superstition needs to be replaced with hard facts and common sense, logic, wisdom, not blind faith. Repeating the name of God, with no understanding of why or how it is working is superstition and blind faith. 



> You had also given your experience with a Road-Magician which you retracted. I have stood my ground and it was very much there that I had experienced.


 
Gyaniji has not seemed to have developed an obsession with it, it happened, he cannot explain it, I cannot explain it, we all moved on. 



> Now the ball is in your court as to (1) accept the existence of evil spirits and (2) why Harry Haller is wasting time? (like you said above, but directing the question towards me instead of Harry Haller). I am not afraid of Bhoots. I had only related an experience I had during 1945. If you still feel it was my hallucination, then you have to answer "WHY MY FRIEND DIED THE SAME NIGHT ASKING FOR BHAT MACHI?" which the doctor in attendance advised not to give.


 
I note this quite a lot in your posts, it is not just sharing a story or making a point, why do you feel the need that we all have to accept the existence of evil spirits? I accept that you believe, and thats fine, thats your business, I have no need to change your view, why do you feel the need to change mine, or indeed anyone elses? 

I have answered your post in the spirit of the thread, ie, it is relevent to the topic, and there are no personal attacks on you, just questions, I would kindly ask you to do the same


----------



## Admin (Aug 31, 2017)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> so dear friends..GET out of this cesspool of bhoots prets singhs shaheeds doing pehras and all this time WASTING..and go towards the REAL MESSAGE of Gurbani...DO Naam japp...BHAGTEE SINGH !!!



Gyani ji, what is naam japp...


----------



## Sikhilove (Sep 13, 2017)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.
> 
> Almost daily I come across "Sikhs" who tell me they have so much shardha in Gurbani..they beleive every single word of Gurbani..and this tells them that there are BHOOTS and PRETS.( also YUGS and Reincarnations..84 lakh joons and  jamraaj and chitragupts..and and ..and..)   I ask them..Have you really studied Gurbani ?? or just read gurbani..superficially...
> The Difficulty and problem stems from the fact that we Sikhs always proclaim that GURU NANAK began a NEW RELIGION...a NEW system of THOUGHT...a Brand New Philosophy...etc etc BUT then we put on the Same old "spectacles" of Brahminism/vedas/purans...when we attempt to "look" at GURMATT Philosphy espoused in GURBANI. The "technique" Guru Ji used in Wriiting Gurbani is called PRODAWAAD...USE the "same old words" that already well known..BUT GIVE them NEW MEANINGS in line with the NEW GURMATT PHILOSOPHY.  Thus we have mention of YUGS, REINCARNATION, BHOOTS, PRETS, 84 Lakh Joons etc etc..ALL these are used just as EXAMPLES..UDHARANS ONLY....to explain the new GURMATT. we cannot see the new gurmatt if we continue to BORROW the Brahmins" spectacles to see what Guru Ji wrote. WHY DID GURU JI THROW WATER at HARDWAAR ?? Does this Mean that We MUST also "THROW WATER" ?? Guru Ji is clearly THROWING WATER...But to TEACH his NEW GURMATT PHILOSOPHY....that THROWING WATER is a useless act...and even IF GURU JI also threw water..we are NOT to DO IT anymore after we read and understand GURBANI.
> ...




Lol, I love the Guru Gobind Ji story, it's so true
There are more prets, humans after they die, demons and ghosts in netherworlds.

His creation is infinite so why on earth would humans be the only beings in the universe. Angels, Demi gods, demons, all named in Gurbani. 

Open your heart, to accept Him you must Accept His entire creation as Him.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Jan 6, 2020)

palaingtha said:


> You are missing the point in relation to the discussion. Let us confine to "Do evil spirits exist in the light of Gur Vichar"?
> Evil spirits are not in my mind. I had related an experience of having seen imps relishing rice and fish placed on a big leaf by the road side along which runs a canal where I stopped and my friend overtaking me crossed the thing while proceeding on his path. He must have disturbed the evil spirits. He fell ill and all the time asking for Bhat Machi and, on refusal died the same night.
> 
> The question here is "do evil spirits exist in view of Gur Vichar"?
> ...



Sat Sri Akaal

There is response mechanism of heat pressure touch pain responders are doots.

Many a times response of common cold and small injury is hai mar gaya or gayi. Is it response of jam doot. 

But with GURUBANI education it knows that
it is nature has pre decided time and place of death, so they dont fear it.

Bhoot is Past events as sometimes it is sticky past, one is repeatedly thinking of bad past.

So Gurusbani make seekers aware of sticky strokes of memory and are never struck by way of awareness, they have not to go to.touts for jhara or other foolish acts. etc

Still remember when magnetic tapes get struck, stereo was beaten to get a play.

And same way I find jhara.  But hardly any
Schizophrenic has recovered except the tout.
gaining out of it.

Its human contact experience shared while dealing with different mind sufferings, people have property assets good education, but with lost operative, due to lack of awareness, precious human life is lost, and unable to resolve, becoming helpless many a times due to social political and other causes,  but only have Ardas to help people.

These cases prompted for giving priority at least for few minutes for all children, to develop spirit values, along with formal education

Lucky are those in human life who gets connected to internal TRUTH. Else life has intoxication of Maya. Observe negative aspects and deal to understand positive one has.  

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

